# The horse thread...2012



## Ranger

Virgil is 17!! Seems incredible! I remember him when he was a gawky, lanky 16hh boy who looked way more TB than DWB...and while he jumped like an angel even then, he couldn't canter a 20 metre circle!

I first looked at him Jan 10, bought him Feb 6, then he came to the barn Feb 28...he is arriving into my life in 2000









Skinny little 4 yr old. He wouldn't eat in the isolation paddock (he was all by his lonesome self which he hated and still does), so he got moved into a different one where he had neighbours:









Virgil in his baby green line up with my trainer - he's super alert chestnut (how shocking) on the far left.









Our first 3' course, right after we broke our maiden the division before...got our first first place ribbon! (I think he was 6 in this pic)









Winning our first Eq A championship:









Then he was 9 and had grown 2.5 inches since he was 4 and muscled up. NOW he looked like a warmblood and we found out crazy spooky boy LOVED the jumped ring! 









Definitely no longer a skinny TB looking guy!









Our first 3'9 jumper course - which is why my position is all crazy! Virgil blew my mind...we went in, I forgot how to ride, and he saved my butt!

















Getting our mini prix ribbon...no big deal, but see the guy in the whites behind us? Spruce meadows trainer...we placed above him on our first mini prix! He then asked if Virgil was for sale.









sadly, that was our last show before Virgil had to be retired. Later we were at Spruce Meadows for the harvest classic and he spooked in the air when we were warming up, landed funny and was lame. That was the end for not only his jumping career, but his riding career.

Until yesterday! When I pulled him out of the field and we began to work again! just ten minutes handwalking but he loved it!! 

Virgil shows his happiness!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Wow, great pictures!! Happy Birthday, Virgman! I love his trot in the eq pic...lovely, springy. A lot of suspension! He sure has transformed over the years.

I remember when I got Daz as a 2 year old. It was a 10 hour trailer trip from PA. His first time in a trailer, first time being tied. After a lot of rockin' and rollin', thumping and bumping the trailer got really quiet. We stopped for gas and I told DH "Don't look, I don't want to know". Well, he looked and couldn't find Daz. We had put him in the first slot of a 3-horse slant load. He wasn't there!!!

He was in the second slot facing the opposite way. We figure that he reared up, broke his tie and flipped over on his back. He rolled to his left, rolled under the divider and stood up on the other side, facing the opposite way. To this day, I don't know why I didn't just take out a partition and haul him loose! Stupid stupid stupid. When I opened the trailer door to get him out, he had the most pitiful look on his face. "Are we there YET?" We're there. He was woobly on his legs but unhurt. He's been trailered loose ever since.

Harry had been trailered a lot so his trip, except for being 12 hours, was pretty uneventful. His 'problem' when I got him was that he was 6 and had never left home before except to go to shows with his mom. It took him almost 2 years to settle in, leaving home was very traumatic for him even tho he was safe and happy here. Now, he's completely settled in and for the last few rides, I've been on the horse that was advertised to me. It's taken me 3 1/2 year to 'get with' him. We both started out afraid and unsure of each other. Now I can get on him and let him wander off without reins while I put my gloves on or fix my stirrup, no worries! The other day I rode with one hand in my pocket.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks Penny's Mom! He's got a lot of dressage blood in his bloodlines and once we had a dressage trainer, he muscled up so much that he got the most unbelievable extended trot...like, a 3 second pause to hold your post! I'm sure he'll be throwing that trot out the first time he goes under saddle next month!

Geez, that's so scary Daz flipped in the trailer! We had one pony who clambered up onto the chest bar and stuck his head out the trailer's window (4 horse load where you back them in) and I started honking at the driver, but he knew something was up. Poor pony was pretty shaken up but unharmed.

We started laughing at Virgil since he'd be reluctant to load at home, and yet couldn't get in the trailer fast enough at shows. Once he made the connection that trailering from shows meant going home, he'd start self-loading into any open trailer we walked by! Yet leaving the home grounds...not so much. It's crazy how clever they are!


----------



## Ranger

Looks like I'm flooding this thread with pics of Virgil...sorry!

Some from yesterday, with Virgil enjoying his New Year's Day bran mash!

Chilling at the round bale with Stormy and Adam:









It was so frosty out (but only at the barn - the city was sunny and clear...it was so odd) that Virgil was all frosted up...even his hairy ears!









Frost on tail and legs...and his new $2 neon orange bucket. You could see that thing in a snow storm!









Super cute little pony that lives across the way. He kept stretching his nose out as if he could close the gap! So adorable! Look at all the hoarfrost, too...this was taken at 1pm!









Virgil's yak-like winter coat:









Spilling bran mash all over. Bran, molasses, apples, carrots, peppermints, and a little bit of complete feed that was left made up his bran mash.









Stormy was hovering around Virgil, so Virgil kept making faces and mock charging him to get him away. 









Making a face:









Chasing him away again!









Stormy tried the other side to no avail









Eating and keeping his eye on Stormy now









Finally, Virgil really chased Stormy away...but ended up leaving his bucket unprotected...









So adam saw a chance and left the round bale for the first time, trying to sneak in on the other side!









So Virgil handed me his bucket to hold for him









and that's it!


----------



## Megora

I'm loving all of the pics<: Cold as they look... I mean frost ON the horses!  

My barn lady rolls her eyes at me every time, but I celebrate my guy's birthday right on his birthday. Which is May 11.  

I need to get out to the barn... just dreading the cold. >.<


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm avoiding the barn today. Not only is it cold but it's Jennifer's last day of vacation. She's been off since the 21st and has been getting in some quality ALONE barn time...something that is basically all mine when she's at work. She's had 4 lessons on Hershey, trailered him about 60 miles west of here. Today she gave him a bit of a clip...shoulders, chest and belly because he's getting so sweaty during his lessons. She's planning on one a week as long as the driving is safe.

Tomorrow, I'm back at work cleaning and feeding. It's supposed to warm up a little in a few days...I'll get in some rides then. But no clipping for me, western horses don't get sweaty. At least not mine!


----------



## Ranger

Yeah it was cold out. -15ish C. The weird thing is that the city was so sunny and only -4, then I was driving out to the barn and there was this weird low cloud on the horizon. Turns out it was fog! I drove in it and it was like entering a new world. No sun, everything covered in thick hoarfrost and the temp dropped to -15. Stayed like that all day, too. Drove back into the city and it was bright and sunny. So bizarro.

And it's supposed to warm up to +10 today! What the hell! It's so hard on the horses right now. I'll be stripping Virgil's blanket off him and giving him another mash to make sure he's getting enough water in him. This is the time of year colics are so prevalent in this area and the vets think it's the fluctuating temperatures. So, Virgil got 8 cups - 2 L - of water in him yesterday just from his mash. Need to do that again!

Megora - I usually celebrate Virgil's b-day on his actual b-day, too! May 20. I always joke that both halves of him need a celebration. His TB half gets b-day celebration on Jan 1st...and his DWB celebrates b-day on May 20. 

I'm so happy with my orange bucket, too. I keep it at home so I can make bran mashes at home instead of at the barn since there's no kettle out there. Make the mash, cover it with a towel on the way out to the barn, add a few more ingredients and serve to Virgil. Works great! and his red bucket stays out at the barn for his every day feed. Sounds like he's eating his corta-flx a little better now, too. Not being quite so fussy!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi everyone! I hope you all had great holiday seasons! I am just back from my trip to Nova Scotia with my husbands family who is all out there.

Glad to be back!

I am out to the barn tomorrow to lunge Belle, Wednesday to ride Spud and lunge Belle and then lesson on Belle Thursday, can't wait, but it's going to be COLD!

Love the pics of Virgil....yak like winter coat, I totally LOL'ed.

This came up in discussion over the holidays and I am going to ask horse people, thoughts on pregnancy and riding? I know every pregnancy and every horse person is different.....but what are your opinions?

-14 without windchill here tonight, I am going to have to have the long underwear on tomorrow!

Mer's non-Jan 1st birthday was March 19th, but today would have been the 9th anniversary of when I purchased him! Also my parents Golden's 9th Birthday today


----------



## Ranger

Ooh lots of horse time! Nice! I'm very excited to have Virgil back in his work program - light as it is - so I can do more than go out to the barn, brush, and feed him. I was digging through my bins of horse stuff in the garage trying to find some vetwrap (for ranger) and i found a ton of saddle pads...and I'm so excited i can use them again! Even if they are just going to be under a surcingle for the next month! 

Pregnancy and riding...I know people who rode up til their 8th month, but their horses were super calm and non-spooky. Nothing hard either, mostly walking, definitely no cantering or jumping. I had to stop a trainer from riding my horse when I found out she was pregnant. My horse was 4, spooky, flighty, etc. and while she was okay with it (she was 3 months pregnant) I definitely was not. I never would have forgiven myself if he'd done something or caused her to fall off. My dad was furious when he found out she'd been riding Virgil for 2 months when she knew she was pregnant.

I, personally, wouldn't do it. Not even on calm horses, let alone mine. I've seen calm horses flip over at a walk, trip and go down to their knees, decide to spook at nothing...the craziest things can happen in the blink of an eye. I'm willing to put myself at 'risk' but not an unborn child. 

-14...hope you got some nice gloves! I always liked my full chaps for cold days. They cut the wind, gave me extra grip when horses were a little flight due to the cold and they were WARM. Silk long underwear is also great since it's not bulky under breeches. The worst are toes. My toes were always cold when i rode, even if the rest of me wasn't. Even if I wore smartwool or woolie boolie socks. Even in the indoor ring. My toes would be numb by the end of the rides in the winter! I could never teach lessons in my paddock boots in the winter, either. I'd ride, then quickly change into my warm boots and crack open some toe warmers! I don't know how people ride without indoor rings. No way. I'm way too much of a baby!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Hi-ho, Hi-ho, it's off to work I go. Penny's Dad is putting the down liner back in his coat and about to go get grain. Jennifer let it run out...she's not used to this barn managing thing.  They got fed last night so no biggie, just had to laugh a little. 

Then we're off to feed and clean. Today is very cold and windy so I'm sure we'll be bringing them back in around 4. Three hot-house plants!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

-22 with windchill. I was just out with Fin for a walk and omg, COLD. He had frosty whiskers within moments of being out!

I have warmer paddock boots, but am a sucker for my field boots. I always ride in breeches and field boots, bought perfect paddock boots and half chaps and they collect dust because I still flop back to field boots. My feet always freeze.....especially in this weather!!! Thankfully just lunging today so I am going to layer up and wear my biggest warmest boots and my coveralls! When I boarded I didn't have an indoor ring, and now with one....I can't imagine not having it!! The one I ride in is 70' x 200' so it is absolutely awesomely huge with fantastic footing. So how could I ever go outside again, lol.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Every year we go round and round about putting up an indoor arena. But at $60,000/ min for a medium size, we just not comfortable with mortgaging or cashing in for that big amount. So...we work outside. I just got a balaclava to wear under my helmet and insulted breeches. Too cold today but we're have some 30s and a 40 with sunshine this week so I should be able to get in a couple of rides. Nothing much, just keeping in touch with it all instead of laying off for 4 months and then having to refresh.


----------



## Ranger

Laying off for 4 months? FOUR months? Up here winter is usually at least 6 months...if not longer. :yuck:

70 x 200? That is nice big ring!! I spent years in a little ring, then moved to a place that didn't have one - which was okay since Virgil was retired - and now we're back to having one. It is so nice and big! I love it. It'll be great for Virgil once he's back under saddle. Bigger corners, bigger circles, longer straight lines. I'm going to try to get someone to come out with me to the barn today so I can get pics of him handwalking with his side reins. They are sooo long (since he's out of shape and can't possibly hold a frame for long), but he keeps stretching into them and putting himself on the bit. I take it as a sign he really wants to get back into work!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb. I usually started conditioning March 15, once the snow has melted and riding beginning of April. We don't have 6 months of winter; 4 is bad enough! 

I think Jen would like the indoor so she could ride at night, after work. I'm not that particular about it because I can pick my days and get a few in, barring any long, frigid cold snaps. Or very deep snow. We have a warmish week coming up, no rain and no snow.


----------



## Angelina

Hey all I am enjoying the pictures and your COLD adventures but have nothing for you yet! Just getting back to work and have some pics to download, but not until I actually do some real work! Be safe, keep it up and Happy New Year. Thanks E. for starting this new thread! Kimberly (&Mystery The Morab)


----------



## Megora

Penny's Mom said:


> Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb. I usually started conditioning March 15, once the snow has melted and riding beginning of April. We don't have 6 months of winter; 4 is bad enough!
> 
> I think Jen would like the indoor so she could ride at night, after work. I'm not that particular about it because I can pick my days and get a few in, barring any long, frigid cold snaps. Or very deep snow. We have a warmish week coming up, no rain and no snow.


You are a hero to my mind... 

With an indoor arena, January is still a really hard month to get out and ride. You have shelter and solid dry ground under your feet, but you are dealing with dust + it's still freezing. I had a brush of frostbite when I was a kiddo even with riding in an indoor barn.  If I ride at all, I generally wait for lesson days and see if I can sneak in while they have the big heaters running.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

yes, Megora, sometimes I think outside is better because at least there's some sun. Barns can be very cold and 'hold' the cold. We have to deal with a lot of wind at Jen's place...no tree lines or breaks and hard to get anything to grow and thrive in the sand.

I think I'll look like a Ninja next time I ride but at least I think I've found something that will work under my helmet.


----------



## Angelina

This post is a bit picture heavy, I hope I don't bore you all! I got a new lense for my camera for xmas and was trying it out at the ranch. yes, wonderful northern CA weather..dry and in the low 60s last week but hey, it is really expensive to live here so no haters! 

These are all of the ranch critters including my own Mystery...he will now be 26 in Feb. The dogs are Cannella and Max, the guy I babysat. He got to visit 2 horse barns and was a very good boy!

I hope you enjoy mine as much as I have enjoyed yours! No riding for me though, Mystery was too stiff and sore after night time temps in the 30s...


----------



## Megora

Angelina said:


> yes, wonderful northern CA weather..dry and in the low 60s last week but hey, it is really expensive to live here so no haters!
> ...


Ah... but you pay for that nice weather with -

Mudslides
Forest Fires
Earthquakes
SINK HOLES?! 

I'll take normal four season weather any day.


----------



## Angelina

The natural disasters are spread out and eastern / mid-west weather events including all of those you posted create much more loss of life and damage in those states then they do here. Remember, California is a very big state. But hey, it is also crowded enough and it is expensive...no way could I own horse property out here. It is great to love where one lives...diversity is the spice of life!


----------



## Megora

I'm just saying that when there is an earthquake in a neighboring state somewhere, everyone in Michigan gets all excited and convinced that the _belly jiggle_ they felt was THE EARTHQUAKE. We are disaster starved over here.    

The closest I've come to experiencing a sinkhole or mudslide are those times when I have my boots sucked off in the mud at the pasture gate.


----------



## Ranger

and then there's up here...hardly any natural disasters - no earthquakes, few tornadoes, no venomous spiders or snakes. But, winter is 6-7 months long. Not unusual to have snow and cold temps in September OR in May. 

We're having the craziest winter. It's hardly snowed. We had one week of cold temps and it's been plus 9 for the last 3 weeks. 

Angelina - gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Ranger

New pics of Virgil, a.k.a fat pants. See, this is why I panicked when he was skin and bones. He has NEVER been a hard keeper, even when he wa ridden 5-6 times per week, and occasionally twice in a day. 










I made a new friend, too.









Good thing Virgil is going back to into work...


----------



## Angelina

Yup, those winters would do me in! I am a wimp when it comes to cold weather and if I ever want to ski, I just drive to it. It is interesting to share how everyone manages their horses in different states. K


----------



## Angelina

He looks GREAT! Ranger! Good move!


----------



## Ranger

Thanks Angelina! He is so happy out here. He likes the other two horses in his paddock, though he spends a lot of time herding or chasing Stormy around...yet when i drive in, I always see them grooming each other or doing bitey-face. Or, Stormy licking Virgil's face after he eats a bran mash!

He's not getting too fat is he? It's hard to tell now...he seems fat after how skinny he was. I know pics make it harder to tell. I can feel his ribs if I press down on them, but obviously can't see them...thank goodness!


----------



## Ranger

For fun...a comparison:

Jan 2, 2012









Aug 2, 2011


----------



## Angelina

He looks just right to me and he needs that layer to help keep warm. I am sure he is much happier now having a true buddy in his paddock.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks! Every other horse on the property is in work or a hard keeper so their physiques are much different than Virgil's. Virgil looks more like the ponies who get muzzles on during the day, except twice as big!

And now, I'm going to go out to the barn to play with him! We'll see if he's as good as he was on Saturday, regarding having to come in and actually *gasp* get into work mode!


----------



## coppers-mom

I think Range looks wonderful and I sure wouldn't want him to lose weight in that kind of cold!!!!!!!!
Yup - it gets colder here than Angelina, but I still am a wimp and will NOT move further north.


----------



## coppers-mom

Ranger said:


> and then there's up here...hardly any natural disasters - no earthquakes, few tornadoes, no venomous spiders or snakes. But, winter is 6-7 months long. Not unusual to have snow and cold temps in September OR in May.
> 
> We're having the craziest winter. It's hardly snowed. We had one week of cold temps and it's been plus 9 for the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Angelina - gorgeous pics!!


I agree with the gorgeous pictures Angelina. I love Mystery.:smooch:

Ranger - okay, I have snakes and bats, but if I wasn't a wimp I could ride a ar least some every month. It must be at least 45° and sunny too so I take most of January and February off. and +9 is arctic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger

+9 Celcius, though! What's that, like 45 F? It's basically a heat wave this time of year. Usually it's -20 C. We're having crazy winds today, though. Wind warnings of 90-110km an hour! Pretty flipping breezy. I think the coldest it's supposed to be for the next week is 19F, which is still pretty warm. So, Virgil is naked and happy with his fluffy coat! It's impossible to blanket with temps like these. Warm during the day and cool at night.


----------



## Angelina

WARM? Warm if you are a polar bear!!!  I cannot imagine and have to give you lots of credit for functioning in that type of weather!

I found this picture going thru some stuff...Mystery introducing Max to horses. Max did pretty well and of course with Mystery, it is old stuff.

Thank you for the compliments Coppers-Mom and all. He is a special horse to me, my 'heart horse' as they say about dogs also applies to horses...


----------



## Ranger

Another gorgeous pic! I love the luster on both their coats...so amazing. I hear ya about the heart horse...Virgil is mine, too. 

I guess I shouldn't be telling people that I was walking around today in jeans and a tank top, eh? it was glorious! Plus 15!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

37 and sunny today...gonna ride after lunch. Jen is going to ride after work. She has about 30 minutes of daylight. If I get everything ready, she can hop on and get in a good practice ride. She has a lesson tomorrow night.Here's our 10 day forecast. Some pretty nice riding weather for January in Michigan!
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Brooklyn+MI+49230


----------



## Ranger

Ah, Virgil had his farrier appt. today and he was a superstar!! He was soooo naughty last time he was done and today he couldn't have been any better. I got there and BO was getting the horses' feed ready so they could eat when they were on. Brought Virgil in and the BO put his feed bag on...which was funny in itself. So Virgil was able to eat and the farrier did his hooves...and done!! Virgil was distracted enough he didn't fuss or argue with the farrier but not distracted enough that he was being a turd. 

I'm also hoping his corta-flx is helping so he was a little less stiff and sore about holding his legs up. Yay Virgil!

It was such a beautiful day outside, too. Plus 6 and gorgeous. Horses were all feeling good and Virgil was happy go lucky, especially in his naked state. Though it looks I might have to blanket him for a day or two this weekend. -9 (-16 F) might be a little too cold without a blanket. Brr!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I switched from winter blankets to windbreaker 'raincoats' today. 44 and sunny tomorrow, I might have to let them go naked too!

Great ride on Harry. The spurs are a God send. He's working like a champ now that he's getting clear signals from me in the language he understands.


----------



## Ranger

Nice! What's the fill of your winter blankets? Are your rainsheets lined, filled, or just sheets? I'm looking for a lightweight rain sheet with a little fill, like 50-150 grams but I can't find one in my price range. I think it'd be a good shoulder season transitional blanket. I don't mind Virgil being naked, but I HATE when he is wet. Probably because he is just plain miserable when he's wet, too. Cold on a sunny day is way different than cold on a rainy or snowy day.

Glad to hear the spurs are working so well and that you had a good ride!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'll check with Jennifer to see what we have. She does the shopping and research. I buy what she tells me to get! lol The sheets have a very light lining. We use them for temps between 25 and 40, especially because they are also windbreakers and waterproof. I'm with you on cold and wet. Anything below 60 and I put rain coats on unless it's just a passing shower. Below 40, they have them on no matter what. The heavy winter blankets come out mid-20s and below. For you that would be about -3.9 if my math is right. I think our blankets were in the $110-$125 range.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Daz has this one. I LOVE closed front!

StormShield® VERSATILITY Original Turnout - Closed Front Sheet in Turnout Sheets at Schneider Saddlery

Harry and Hershey have this one: Stormshield® Cutback Neck Turnout Sheet in Turnout Sheets at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## Ranger

virgil's rainsheet is about to bite the dust. I've got another that's wool lined, but it seems to put pressure on his withers so i don't like to leave it on too long. Right now he seems pretty happy without anything, even though it's -9 (18F) at night but then up to plus 8 or 9 during the day. Any blanket I'd put on him for -9 would be way too hot for plus 9! WHY are these annoying temps fluctuating so much??

On the plus side, I haven't even had a chance to pull out Virgil's new blanket because it's been so nice! His heavyweight - 420 g fill - is still in my basement. Now that Virge has weight on, he seemed to be fine on the one week cold spell where the temps were -20ish with just his liner, medium weight and old heavy weight. Haven't even had to pull out the hoods yet!


----------



## Ranger

Oooh those are nice!! I've never seen those before! Now i'm scoping out a bunch of new blankets...uh-oh!!


----------



## Ranger

Uh oh...I've fallen in love with Vtek marathon one!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We're having a warm winter so far too...more like spring today. If this is global warming...for whatever reason...I'll take it!!!!!

I knew when I posted the links I was sending an addict into her compulsion! lol They are really nice blankets. Harry's winter blanket is a purple Rambo...bought it just because it was purple.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

That is nice. I made fleece coolers with a wide belly band and really liked it. Easier to do up because I put the buckles about midway up the sides, right in front of me. Easier in the dark with cold fingers.



Ranger said:


> Uh oh...I've fallen in love with Vtek marathon one!


----------



## Ranger

Ooh I love the rambos. I just bought my first one; that's the one that's resting comfortably in the basement. Got a rambo supreme heavy fill. I really like all the rambos but they're sooo expensive. I hear the rhinos don't hold up well. And for some crazy reason, I'm just not a fan of the Amigos...not sure why.

Yes, you are enabling my addiction. I will blame YOU when 5 new blankets arrive at my house and consequently my BO calls me crazy and my horse spoiled!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Blowing the budget on horse clothes IS NOT A FAULT!! I'm going to get turnout sheets for spring and summer. Their fly sheets are that plastic weave stuff and I just don't like them.


----------



## coppers-mom

I measured Mack twice and ahem..... he measures at a 63.:uhoh:

I think I'll measure again this weekend and then break down and buy a pony sheet.:

It's never real cold here (although I definitely think it is) and he has a very thick Haflinger coat so his previous owner said she would worry more about him overheating than being cold and he has never been blanketed so I am looking for a very light turnout blanket.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I worried about Harry when he first got to Michigan...cold and wet in April. Then I realized that was the kind of winter weather he was used to!! Greensboro, NC. Still, I like to protect them from hours of cold rain; especially with a thick coat that doesn't dry quickly. I admit I baby them more than they need.  But they go right along with it, so.....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Wish me luck...going ride Daz today. It makes me a little nervous because he's a powerful horse and I'm a weak rider...but getting stronger. He doesn't have to be 'bad' to unseat me. But I'm going to start with him the way I started with Harry when I was nervous about riding him. I'm going to lunge him/line drive him and then all I have to do is get on. I can get right back off if I want to. I have to get started with him.

The day he had his melt down over the ground pole was the first time in 8 years that he had ever done anything but go forward. I rode him when he was barely broke to saddle. What I always loved about him was that he is sensible (except for ground poles STILL) and that he may startle a bit but then reasons it out and calms right back down. It's over in a flash.

But if he starts to snort at something: back away, get out of there, LEAVE THE AREA immediately. That's your warning that he's not responsible for your welfare any more!


----------



## Angelina

Good luck and I hope someone is at the barn with you when you ride and that you wear your helmet. Have you ever done exercises for yielding the hind end? (I'm sure you have!). I found it is a great device for getting the horses 'brain' back on YOU instead of what is spooking them. AND, they can't take off if they are crossing their hind legs. Just be care, try to breath and sit deep in the saddle and let us know how you are when done! K


----------



## Ranger

Make sure you have a back-up plan, Penny's Mom! Sometimes when a day seems just 'off', I'll abort my plan to ride Virgil. Now that he's retired I can no longer ride him through his crazy moments without fear of making his injuries worse. If i go out one day and he seems 'up' due to whatever - cold, wind, neighbour's dogs/horses going nuts, etc. - I go to my plan B and just brush him and do some ground work. If Daz is up, just stick your plan of longing and ground work!

coppers-mom: if you're worried about overheating, you could always do a light clip to keep some of the hair off and cool him out. Are you wanting a sheet with no insulation? I've found sometimes those tend to weigh the hair down and actually make horses colder since they can't fluff up their coats for insulation. 

Here are some clip patterns: Peasridge Clipper Advice - Clipping Advice - Horses 
I was contemplating giving Virgil an apron or irish clip this winter. Just enough to keep him cool and less sweaty IF we'd done some work, but enough he could still be comfortable outside - blanketed or not, depending on the weather.

There's a cute little weatherbeeta one at stateline: Weatherbeeta 600D Pony Turnout Blanket - Statelinetack.com but it might be too warm with 220 g of fill.

ETA: OR, there's this one: http://www.doversaddlery.com/wb-pony-turnout-sheet/p/NA-24053/ $70!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

A great ride...meaning we didn't fight, nobody got hurt and we are still friends!! lol

I always wear my helmet and I never ride alone. Penny's Dad is always with me, today right in the ring with me. With Harry I let him sit in the shade or car and read his book.

Poor Daz is so out of shape: a little bit of trot in each direction and he was huffing and puffing. But we did suppling at the walk and he even managed a bit of leg yielding. I rode him lightly one day in early fall. But aside from that, no one has ridden him in 2 years. He is really BIG and WIDE...more drafty then Morgany and a lot fat. To give you an idea of his girth, I'm 5.7 and don't come close to the bottom of his belly. I think my legs are too far foreward. I'll work on that tomorrow.

Here's some pictures. I should say ahead of time that purple is 'his' favorite color. 










On the forehand


----------



## Ranger

GREAT pics!!! You both look awesome! I love how shiny he is, even with his winter coat! I think you guys are a great fit. Your leg fits him really nicely. How tall is he? I always felt like I fit Virgil fine, but now looking back in pictures I think I look like a peanut on him! Especially once he filled out and grew 2 inches.

I'm so happy you had such a good ride today! Looked like a nice sunny day, too!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He's an honest 15.2 barefoot. I don't think I look as fat on him as I do on Harry. I'm working on that. 

And I see I went right back into my caved in, slump position. Gotta work on that today too. So much riding to do, so little warm weather. It was hard, yesterday, to remember it isn't March yet!!! Today will be in the 40s. Yesterday was close to mid 50s.

And judging from the picture in you siggy, yes you are a peanut on him!


----------



## Ranger

I'm off in about an hour to pick up my good friend (I used to teach her riding lessons!) and head out to the barn to groom and handwalk Virgil. My friend is preggers so we're going to be uber careful but hopefully Virgil is calm enough that she feels she can groom him. She stopped riding a few months ago and misses horses!

I'm hoping she might be interested in half-leasing Virgil when she's had her baby. Obviously it'd be a bit of an odd lease since he can't do much - no jumping or poles, only a little canter work IF all goes well - but she seems interested and I'd trust her completely with Virgil. The only issue is I'm not sure quite how to work out details of the half-lease. Usually it's 3 days a week which includes one lesson, and then half of all costs - board, farrier, supplements, etc. But, I feel that's unfair since there's restrictions on how much she can do with him, plus I'd like it to be 2 days a week (which works out better for both of us). 

What would be a good option? Charge per ride? Like $20 a ride? Or do a quarter-lease where board and supplements are halved, but not farrier or shots or deworming which are all things I'd be paying for him anyway. Plus, I won't charge for the 1 lesson/week - which would work out to $240/month. Fair? Or no? what do you guys think? The only reason I'm thinking that board/supplements should be split is that she'll be using the barn/arena, etc. and the supplements because those are 'extra' so he can stay sound and comfortable. If he were sitting out in the field, he wouldn't be on his joint supplement. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ranger

I had the best time at the barn!! Virgil was a little more 'animated' than last week, but it was ten degrees colder and he wasn't wearing a blanket, so that was probably it. Also had to tie him up in a new spot where he can see more things going on so he spent a lot of time peering down the aisle way. But my friend and I were able to groom him at the same time and he loved the attention. Then a little pony mare got tied up next to him and while he looooves mares, especially pony mares, they tend to not like him back. So, he kept pulling to go meet her and she kept pinning her ears at him...like most males, he didn't get the hint and actually only re-doubled his efforts at making friends with her!

Then sidereins and longe line and we walked around the ring for 15 minutes. He was a little more looky and 'up' than last week, but still very good. We had an ONE argument. He reallyreallyreally wanted to stop and sniff a pile of horse manure. I didn't want him to stop and try to put his head down (since he had side reins on and wasn't able) to sniff it, so he stopped dead and kept trying to put his head down, while I clucked and tapped his belly with the longe line. Finally he gave up and we walked off, but every time we went past it, he'd slow way down and give me the 'look'.

The funniest was when he was walking nicely and really pushing into the side reins and had a lovely arched neck. I said, 'goooood boy, gooooood boy' and stroked his neck so he thought that meant trot. He started doing the slowest trot - more like a western jog - that i've ever seen! I got him back to walk fairly easily; it seemed like he was only offering it because I'd been telling him how good he was!

After his 'work' session of handwalking for 15 minutes, he got spoiled senseless. He was so relaxed and happy. My friend and I curried the heck out of him on both sides with two different curries, all the way down his legs, and all around his face. He got his whole body sprayed with Miracle Groom and brushed out until he GLEAMED. Tail conditioned. Mane pulled a little, then sprayed (he gets bad dandruff in the winter). Hooves oiled. Legs linimented up. And back outside, where had a nice roll! His buddies soon joined him (they were inside at the same time) and when I left all three horses were happily eating at the hay bale!

My friend also couldn't believe how red and shiny Virgil was! She's known him since I bought him in 2000 and said she's never seen him as red as he is now! Also, she said his coat wasn't half as long as the mare she'd been riding!! Ack! I thought Virgil was a yak!

Overall, an amazing day!! Hopefully Virgil continues to do well!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

What a WONDERFUL afternoon. These boys just love their pampering, don't they. Big 'puppies' under all that power!

When I was riding Daz w/t for lessons I had to tell everybody to never say Good Boy while I was on him. That was his cue to be done!! We had to use 'well done' or he'd stop every time.

And then during one lesson, the instructor told me to relax. I guess I didn't because then she said take your feet out of the stirrups and give a BIG shake to get the tension out. Before I could do anything, Daz sighed and give a big, whole body shake underneath me. We just howled....which relaxed me!! I'm sure he thought she was talking to him.

I'm so glad that Virgil is looking so handsome. It's great that you can go out and spend an afternoon just fussing and playing with him instead of fixing problems and worrying!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

A few more days of 40s and sun then more like winter so I'm going to try to make the most of it! I know I'll be sorry if I don't.

Plan for today is to ride BOTH my boys. I can't remember if I've EVER ridden two horses in one day! Going to ride Daz first because he needs the work and is harder than Harry who is basically "tack and ride".


----------



## Ranger

Nice! Hope you have two great rides!! 

It was so nice fussing over Virgil. Just like the good ol' days. He is so happy to be back in work, too. He not only loves the attention of grooming, but he is such a ham when people are watching him. There were 4-5 people in the arena and he was strutting around and arching his neck and snorting through his nostrils. We even went over a few poles on the ground which he thought was great fun.

I wish I had taken pictures, though!! Especially when he was all handsome and dolled up afterwards with his hooves oiled and mane a little shorter. Oh well. Tomorrow! It's supposed to be nice all week. I love not blanketing him.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

*Jen wasn't home when I got there so I cleaned the barn first. By the time she got there I was getting run down so I rode only Daz.

He is the most perfect horse. I'm always amazed and humbled that these great big animals are so bidable, kind and willing. Had a nice ride on him, he is so patient with my clumsy mounting, my inept posting, my bad hands. I think he would go round and round with me forever if that's what I wanted to do.
*

*It was nice enough @ 39 degrees to take my coat off so Jen, who gave me a lesson on leg position, hand position, seat position, shoulder position...gee that's just about everything...so she could see my position more clearly. Wasn't cold at all!*

*He has always loved work and the attention it brings. For him, being ridden or ground driven is the same as when we take our Goldens for a walk. He will do anything to be with people.*


----------



## Ranger

It really is amazing what they'll let us do, considering if they really chose NOT to, we'd have little say in the matter! That's so great you've had two good rides in a row! Way to go!!

I'm having a hard time getting it in my head that Virgil is now 17 years old. It seems like I've lost 5 years of his life. He was retired at 12 and since then, I've only really gone out to feed him or brush him, but that's all. I didn't 'know' him like I used to...and he felt it, too. Luckily, our bond is getting better again now that he's back in work and getting to used to it.

The downside is that I have to keep remembering he's 17. I'm so busy worrying about his soundness that I missed a whole new issue. He's been wearing the longing surcingle instead of his saddle since my saddle doesn't fit him great with his lack of muscle/topline right now (hence the sidereins to help build it back up). While I remembered to loosen the sidereins to stop his back from being sore, it seemed sore nonetheless yesterday.

I put the saddle pad on and Virgil did his old, "my back is sore!" exclamation. No pinned ears or biting, but he tries to walk off (even though he's tied) and he paws at the ground. He did this when he was 10 and I realized my old saddle was bugging him. At any rate, I was thinking gee, how can his back be sore when he's only got a surcingle on?? 

Then someone mentioned today that he's older and maybe his back was cold...and it was like a lightbulb went off over my head. I'm SURE that was the issue. He's been unblanketed all week and it was colder friday night/sat morning than he's used to. It was closer to -5 C (23 F) overnight and it was only 0 C/32 F when I went out there...chances are he was a little cold-backed.  Poor guy. And here I didn't even notice!! That had never been a problem with him before but I still feel dumb for not thinking about it. I need to keep reminding myself that there's going to be more issues than just soundness with an older horse. Cold-backed being one of them.

So, I put his wool cooler in my truck today so it'll be out at the barn from now on. Actually, I might just leave it in my truck and bring it in with me when I need it. I can keep it on his back while I groom him and let his back warm up before I put the surcingle on from now on. Poor guy!!

Any other older horse tricks I need to know? I've dealt with older horses before...it just seems hard for me to wrap my head around the fact that VIRGIL is now one of these horses!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

What kind of side reins are you using? He might like a Vienna rein better than the donut reins. It goes from between his front legs, attached to the girth ring, up thru the bit rings and back to the syrcingle. It allows for more freedom of movement for his head and neck; he can put his neck up or down to relieve tension. You can attach it low on the syrcingle or up higher where your hands would be. Which ever gives him the stretch you're looking for.

When I started Daz, I used the Vienna. Now that he's stronger he does well in the donut reins. 

Also, be sure to lunge him without the rein until he's warmed up a bit. And don't forget to circle in and circle out to help flex his sides and back. 

Dressage Extensions Product Detail


----------



## Ranger

He used to go in straight leather ones since he'd be such a turd and the donut ones 'gave' too much, which is not what we wanted young Virgil to have. But now he's going in the donut ones. I don't think it's the side reins, though. They are sooo loose. I measured them to his mouth when he was standing tied with his head out and relaxed. He used to work with them on hole 30-32...and now they're on hole 8. He can walk at liberty with his head fairly low and out, but he's choosing to arch his neck and flex into them.

And we're not longeing...not allowed on his bad leg(s). I bring him in, he stands on cement for 10-20 minutes before he's tacked up - now i'm going to put his cooler on while he stands - and then we go into the arena. Side reins have to go on when we go into the arena because that's when I need the extra control in case he decides to spook and bolt. But I just handwalk with them. We walk at a relatively relaxed pace for now. But you might be right about him needing to stretch out. I think I'll see if I can take them off for the last 5 minutes or so and let him really stretch down and out.

I'll do a little more research on the Vienna side reins. I had classical Dressage trainer and she abhorred any thing 'radical'...which was anything but straight leather side reins! She didn't even like the donuts!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I think you'd like the Vienna even for hand walking. When you're leading him do you put the chain over his nose? Stud chain? I use it all the time at shows, 'just in case'. 

What I like about the V-rein is that it allows them to lift thru their withers and come round.

Also you can do down stretches by holding out a treat and have his nose follow it to the ground. Then give it to him. But not when he has side reins on...too easy to get a foot over the rein. I would do a few of these after grooming before you go the arena.


----------



## Ranger

Oh, Mr. Virgil is always led with a chain over his nose! Sometimes under his lip, depending on how he's behaving and what's going on around him. One memorable show morning had me on the left hand side with one chain under his lip and my trainer on his right side with another stud chain and lead over his nose...that was fun.

But inside when I'm walking he goes in bridle with side reins attached to the surcingle. Longe line is through the bit ring on the left, under his chin, and snapped to the right d-ring. Not technically correct but it serves a mean purpose. IF he decides to bolt, I can snap the longe line under his chin, which brings his head up...into full contact with the side reins slamming onto his bit . Not very nice at all but my motto has always been, "I'll be nice to him when he's being nice to me." So, if he wants to walk nicely then the side reins, bit, and longe line are just resting 'at peace' and he's perfectly happy and comfortable. If he decides to be a loon and try to bolt off into kingdome-come, then he's in for a rude awakening. 

I was looking at the Vienna reins...I don't see how they're much different than the side reins, or at least, in achieving the same result. Why do you prefer them over the side reins? Virgil has the option to round up and lift - what he's been doing the last few times by seeking the contact - but I'm not 'making' him do it. That'd be a little too stressing on his body right now. But they're there and he is rounding up into them on his own volition. 

I like the idea of the carrot stretches! I do them in the paddock occasionally but haven't since I started working him. I think that's a great idea to do before I hook him up to the side reins. 

I'm also thinking of putting some liniment on his back after the work since he was fussy last time. Not sure if it was because of cold-backed, sore, or what. Would the liniment be okay on his back even with the blanket on afterwards? It's supposed to snow tomorrow night so he's getting his blanket and rain sheet back on after working.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I like the V-rein because they can't lay on it. It helps them towards self-carriage while still giving them the opportunity to flex out the kinks. I put Daz into the donut reins because he wasn't leaning on the reins. Now that I'm riding him again, I find that he is on the forehand and stumbled a lot yesterday. Not scarey uh-oh stumbles but it means that he's resting on my hands.

Today I'm going to go back to the V-rein. He will have to balance off his hind quarters. He's been very heavy in my hands which is to be expected after such a long lay off. And I don't doubt he's on the forehand because all he's done for 2 years is put his head down and eat.  He needs to strength his hind quarters so he ca shift his weight to the back, lift thru the withers and become light in my hands. The way I remember him being. 

Some of his canter transitions on the lunge line are so spectacular. I can actually see him lift his withers first and then step under himself for the first beat of the canter. That's why I love lunge and line driving him: he has the most amazing movement. And in the position, I can see it all!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

What do you think about the psychological effects of schooling a horse and then feeding him right after? Do you think it spoils their work ethic...we're talking about Daz who lives to work and would love to be a school master...to be rewarded in the barn with food and rest after working?

I try to time my trips to the barn so they can be as all-inclusive as possible. Otherwise I end up running back and forth 3 times a day. 

I was there @ 8 this morning to feed and turn out. Working a horse means going back again later. Also at some point I have to clean. And then bring them in for the night. Jen sometimes feeds in the morning and sometimes brings them in at night. But she has commitments after work; right now is nursing a cold, etc, so it's easier for her if she doesn't have to do it.

It would be more convenient on days like today to go back to the barn @ 4:00. Clean the barn, work Daz and then bring everyone in for their supper. It's also a little bit more humane to keep Daz in after he gets warmed up. OTOH, turn out after working/lunging helps prevent soreness. Is turnout, while warm from work, okay while I clean...about 45 minutes. Normally this doesn't come up because I don't work horses in the winter. We work outside, no indoor.

It's a problem when I have sole care of the horses and barn. Morning and evening feed, cleaning and schooling. The trip is about 5 miles. And it feels like all I did all day was horses.


----------



## Angelina

Nice updates and pictures all; I am glad you are out enjoying your horses! I don't have much to offer but I don't think feeding after work is a bad thing as long as the horse is cooled off. The only time it would be is if he became barn sour but since you are not riding trails off the ranch you might not even notice.

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Ranger

yeah, I don't think feed wrecks their work ethic. Virgil always got his feed after his lessons/rides after he'd cooled out. Owners were responsible for feeding their horses and I wasn't going to feed him before or make a second trip out so he always got it afterwards. He looooved it. He knew the routine: after he'd gotten walked out, brushed, and legs rubbed, it was food time!

Here's a question for everyone: I went out to the barn tonight to put a rainsheet on Virgil. His rain sheet is missing. I checked the bin that I store his blankets in (which is in the attice/storage area) and almost ALL his blankets are missing!! ***?? I don't check the bin very often since he's been wearing only 2-3 blankets so far this year. I asked for one blanket, one hood, and one cooler to be washed/repaired more than a month ago. They're still gone but so are: 2 rainsheets, a liner, another hood, and another blanket. What's going on?? 

Bad case scenario: somehow wires got crossed and all of them got sent out to get washed. Kill me now because that's too much money for me at once (not to mention most were fine and in good repair) but I NEVER wash rainsheets since they lose their waterproofing. And the second rainsheet was wool lined! ARGH! 

Worst case scenario: someone took my blankets and I'm out all these blankets. What happens then?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

OMG, I'd be furious. I have such a hangup about "don't touch my stuff". I was lucky to get stuff at all, can't go around replacing it.

You need to have a conversation with the barn owner. She been putting blankets on and off...she might have gotten them mixed up with someone else's.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Well, didnt have to lunge Daz after all. They all went nutz for about 15 minutes while we were cleaning. We actually stopped to watch the show. Ripping and tearing, leaps, airs above the ground, playful kicks and A LOT of stampeding. Hershey even slipped and went down only to pop back up and take off. At one point Daz was trotting round and round in the same circle that I lunge...self lunge. lol And Hershey followed him around for a couple of circles. They looked like circs ponies, nose to tail going round and round!!

Harry mostly stayed in the middle of the circle and reared up if anyone got too close. He did a little bit of fancy prancing but he's too western to do very much. The other two...OMG...knees up level, necks straight up, nostrils flared, blowing and snorting and tails flagged. Hard to believe a combined aged of 34!!!


----------



## Megora

@Ranger - Did you find the blankets?  I'm mad enough when my guy's halter and lead rope get misplaced. Blankets...! 

I'm feeling a bit rattled and upset right now.  I got a call from my barn lady today and she essentially scolded me for being a lax owner and not calling her back yesterday after she left a message about my horse being very lame and needing a vet. I never got any calls and I didn't get her message. Maybe our phones were having problems then? Or she called somebody else? She only called my work phone - didn't bother with my cell or home phone. Ack! 

I'm feeling sick thinking about how if something far worse had happened needing a vet and nobody was able to reach me. ! 

Fortunately, she went ahead and got a vet for him. The vet basically contradicted the chiropractor and said he shouldn't be outside 8 hours a day because of the mud. As long as the field is all mud, he can only be turned out in the arena. He's having problems with his suspensory ligament again. 

He's doing fine, but will need to wear magnetic boots and be on another supplement for the rest of his life. Which, I guess considering his age (26!) is understandable, and I'm lucky he's not having any other health issues.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Oh, Meg, I'm sorry to hear this. She must have gotten the wrong number or something. You would NEVER ignore a message like that!!!! NO!!!

Sending prayers that he does better and recovers.


----------



## Megora

Thanks!  

I think he is fine - but I'm heading out after work to make sure. She had him on bute because he was three legged. He didn't need any today and seems sound. We are lucky he didn't bow. It's this crummy weather. 

I'm kinda wondering if the new snow shoes that they put on him contributed to his lameness. As I said he's normally barefoot in winter. I might float the suggestion that we take those off.

She told me they put magnetic boots on him - and I need to buy a pair for him since it's helping. 

He's on a brand new supplement for his ligaments - I'm not sure just yet what it is or how much it will cost, but it's something the vet recommended. <- I'll see when I go out to the barn. 

And I think she said something about resetting his shoes. 

*laughs* Somehow I think my wallet is going to be crying later today when I check out my bill, which won't include the bill from the vet.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

If his shoes have borium on them then YES, definitely they could have caused the injury. Borium is ONLY for snow pack and/or ice. Can be really dangerous on dirt. We've never put them on our horses because of that reason. We don't get dependable snow pack in Michigan...as you know.

I don't think you need to get new shoes. Borium is applied like a soldering iron and can be filed off...if I recall correctly.


----------



## Megora

I'll check when I go out to the barn. It seems too much a coincidence that he came up that lame a week after they put those shoes on.


----------



## Ranger

Aw, so sorry to hear that Megora! Fingers crossed he's fine. I'd be a little suspicious about the shoes, too. Especially if the the mud has been there for awhile and he's used to it. Off topic but the idea of having mud in January is a little mind boggling! The ground's been frozen up here since October.

And what the heck about the phone call?? I'd be annoyed I'd missed the call, never mind getting a spiel about being a lax owner!! I'm paranoid about missing calls from the BO to the point where I rarely have my cell on silent.

Found out about the blankets. Thank goodness I messaged her last night as soon as I got home! She'd gathered them all up (including everyone else's) to get them sent out for washing and repaired!! Ack! All at once?! 2 hoods, 2 rainsheets, 2 blankets, a cooler and a liner...I'd have been broke, not to mention Virgil would only have had 1 blanket and 1 liner (unsuitable for turnout) at the barn. Some blankets didn't even need repairing or cleaning, either! 

So yes, thank goodness that didn't happen. Whew.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Yay, for you and your blankets!!! Did you catch her in time or did they go out? Next time she should put up a notice for anyone who WANTS washing and repair to put their blankets in a certain place.


----------



## Angelina

Just checking in again....Ranger I am glad you got that sorted out! I am also glad I don't have to worry about that type of stuff! It is interesting to read about how you all deal with the cold weather...

Megora I hope it is just a hot nail and a quick to heal abcess instead of a bow. Not sure what the logic would be in shoeing a horse for mud; in fact mud helps to slow down the lifting of the foot (usually the fronts) and allows the back to pull off the shoe. I can see keeping the horse out of deep mud of he's had a tear but how are shoes going to help? I hope you know more today and he is getting better.

Penny's mom I can't believe you didn't STOP EVERYTHING and grab your iphone or what ever and take a video of the ruckus! It sounds like everyone is feeling waaayyyy good and how fun! I glad you are doing so well with your boyz....

As for me; not much going on in my horse world. Helped my friend out with a little ground work and she got a trainer to continue the task...she is doing great with him. I'll see my boy this weekend but not expecting to ride. In a few more months I'll pursue a half lease with a pretty paint I know who is just sitting around being bored. Until then I have to live horsey thru your stories!

Take care!
Kimberly (&Mystery the Morab)


----------



## Ranger

Penny's Mom said:


> Yay, for you and your blankets!!! Did you catch her in time or did they go out? Next time she should put up a notice for anyone who WANTS washing and repair to put their blankets in a certain place.


That's what we used to do at my old barn...and then here, she asked me in November what blankets I wanted done and I specified 1 blanket, 1 hood, and 1 cooler and gave the details on all of them. Ack!

Megora: random thought, but once I had corked Virgil up for a jumper round that was supposed to be on wet grass. But, as shows go, the class got changed to a new ring where the sun had been shining already so there was no dew. No time to change corks, either. :no: We only did one round and one jump-of but when we went back to the stall his back legs *which had bigger corks* were swollen. It's the first time I'd ever seen his legs swollen like that! I chalked it up to TOO much grip and him putting extra stress on his legs. Luckily poultice and standing wraps and a lot of handwalking took care of it. 

I'm thinking that could be what's happening with your guy in the mud, shoes or not. Shoes are probably making it worse than if he were barefoot and the borium would be doing the same if he's walking anywhere there isn't mud. Just a thought.

Angelina - ooh, pics of the pretty paint, please! That sounds like it'll be fun!!


----------



## Angelina

Eventually Ranger.....negotiations have not started yet as I need to pay off some bills but the owner is a fireman in SF who works 4 days straight each week and has a new 'non-horsey' wife so you know how that goes. Western riding but I don't care as long as I can trailer him. So we shall see...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Glad to hear from you. Been wondering....

I don't have an iPhone at all and didn't have my camera with me. I'm going to have to be more prepared!

Ya, pictures of the paint!


----------



## Angelina

Oh yeah, still dealing with the fire bug. I got caught in an interview last night and looked horrible but the girls looked good! Now there are over 52 fires started in the last 72 hours...hoping things settled down today. The potential for loss of habitat, wildlife, homes and lives is tremendous and now I'm hoping for rain instead of enjoying our fabulous dry winter. I just don't 'get' people.....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I don't think there's must worst that people who start fires. Especially wild fires. I'm with you on the destruction of habitat. The news always says 'no home have been destroyed'. Really? What about all the creatures who live in the woods and meadows. 

I hope they nail the s.o.b. soon and then plunk him down in the middle of a wild fire. THEN we'll see how much fun he thinks fires are!!!


----------



## Ranger

Argh, that's brutal. I can't even imagine all the devastation that's caused. We had one fire out by the barn a few years ago, it was on an acreage only a few kilometres North...the horses were flat out panicking in their fields and we only had a two horse trailer. My 'plan' was, if they had us evacuate, was to tack up Virgil and ride him to my friend's place. That would have been AWFUL, but obviously better than the alternative. Luckily the fire guys got it controlled in time but it was terrifying.

Up here, we've gone back to cooold temperatures. The poor animals up here, including the horses. It's been so crazy. It was plus 11 on Monday, dropped to -4 yesterday and dropped ten more degrees last night. Tonight it's going to -17....but tomorrow +1!! I'm so terrified about colicking in these fluctuations. Poor Virgil's only getting one blanket on these days. I'd rather him be cold than too hot the next day...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

For some reason wild weather like that used to cause abscesses. We had a weanly filly who was right as rain when she went out in the morning and then the temps fell, snow started. I went to bring them in and she couldn't walk AT ALL. I half carried, half shoved her into the barn, poor thing. Abscesses in BOTH front feet. The only time she ever got any.

This is our last nice day...in the mid 40s. Going in a few minutes to lunge and ride Daz. My heart's not in it because I'm tired but I know I'll enjoy it and regret it if I don't. I'm ready for a few days of cold and rain...I need the break! lol


----------



## Ranger

Yep, in the famous words of Ned Stark, "Winter is coming." It's going to be coooold here by the end of the week. Might even be cold enough for Virgil to wear his new rambo blanket! We shall see!

That's odd about the abscesses, but you're right. There's a horse I know who would always get abscesses when the temps fluctuated like this but usually in the fall or spring since this weather doesn't usually happen up here in the dead of winter. I thought it was probably due to the ground getting hard, then soft and sloppy and muddy, then freezing again. Right now the ground is perma-frozen despite the nice-ish weather lately so he hasn't abscessed this winter.


----------



## Angelina

I've never heard of abcessing in the front in both legs like that unless it was from a founder or rotation. That would be pretty darn scary to me but I'm not in that type of environment so know nothing about it. I'm ready for you all to send me some of your cold weather and rain...the ticks are out of control, the normally green landscape is brown and dry and well; we just need it. How about sending it next Tuesday after my 3 day weekend? 

Oh, and to keep this a little Horsey here is a web blog to share; one of my favorite writers; definately worthwhile to read some of the stories on the side. She catagorizes them like Mort, or Sonita...worthwhile reads......

mugwump chronicles


----------



## Ranger

RAIN?? It's too cold up here for rain! Haven't seen rain since July! Snow, I could give you. Except it's barely snowed up here, either. There's still ice and a bit of snow up here. Should be more by next week, then I think it'll be too cold to snow for awhile.

It's hard to believe it's January here and it's only snowed twice. Or that we've only had one week so far of -20 C temperatures. Usually that's October!

Ha, I hadn't read the mugwump blog in awhile. I've gotten hooked on the dressage curmudgeon, though. The Dressage Curmudgeon

It's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Angelina

Our high sierras; which stores our water; is dry! Hardly any snow. Tioga pass is usually closed by Oct or Nov...it is still open! We really do need the storm cell to head back down to us although my area does not get snow; we get the rain...

I like Mug. I was going to post a different link but she has a pretty gross picture on it right now so I figured I wait. But if interested it is:
WARNING! GRAPHIC!
The Equestrian Vagabond

I'll have to check out yours. BTW Ranger, doesn't your barn owner take off the blankets during the day if it gets too warm?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Well, I never did Daz today and I don't think I'll regret it. I'm sooooo tired. I'm managing my blood sugars very well but did have a couple of lows and that takes a lot out of me. Plus I'm working out and losing weight. Plus I didn't take the weekend off from chores because Jen was sick. And I'm OLDER THAN DIRT!!! So I cut myself some slack. Especially considering that I can't get a program started with Daz anyway until Spring. I'm at the mercy of the elements and not keen on riding or lunging on frozen ground. 

I'm going to get out one of my jigsaw puzzles and have a pleasant, do-nothing day tomorrow. I've been going full speed since Thanksgiving (when we decided to invite the who neighborhood over for a party).


----------



## Ranger

She does...but I'm a little leery trusting people with the full care of my horse, especially blanketing in these extreme temperature fluctuations. I have a good friend who lost her horse in a chinook and it's made me completely paranoid...even more so than I was before.

My friend had bought an older school horse who was around 17 years old. A sensitive TB mare who was generally very sweet. She'd been in the lesson program for the last 4 years and while taken good care of, never had the warmest blankets as she got 'hand me down' 4-5 year old, paper thin winter blankets. My friend bought her a new 220g fill Amigo blanket for cold weather. It dropped to -30 and she put the blanket on Saturday night. Sunday night a chinook blew in and my friend called the BO (not my current BO) and asked her how her mare was. BO went to check on her Monday morning and told my friend she was 'fine', even though the mare was wearing a 220 g blanket and the temps were now +5. Now, blanketing wasn't part of the board there...which is why my friend called the BO to find out how her horse was doing and if she needed to come out and change her blanket. BO not only said she was fine, she told my friend not to worry about coming out since the roads were so bad. 

6 hours later, my friend's horse colicked so badly she died. BO noticed she was colicking, called my friend who was 30 minutes away and the vet, who was 10. Mare died before the vet got there. She colicked so badly she threw up...which horses CANNOT do...unless their stomach ruptures. 

I can't help but think it was due to 1) not only not being used to a heavy blanket but 2) wearing that blanket in +5 degrees, in addition to 3) a more than 30 degree difference in a 24 hour span. So, when temps fluctuate like that, I'd rather my horse be a little chilly than blanket him warmly and hope a BO remembers to take it off OR takes it off in time. Maybe I'll eventually trust the BO to do that, but not yet. As it is, he's still wearing a blanket that would make him get too hot if it got to +5...but a 200g fill blanket is a lot different than a 420 g fill blanket which is what he 'should' be wearing in -17 C temps.


----------



## LilTuffGirl

I think i'm going to find Skip a new home. Too much that's wrong with our situation. For one he's the only horse here and that's no good... another he really needs flat ground since he has an injured leg.. annddd he's kind of a moody guy that needs a bit more ground work.
This morning I put the dogs in their area before feeding skip and he kicked the gate.. ***? I told Skip to back up before I tossed the hay over and he pinned his ears back and swung his rear end around.... 
When I take him out he pins his ears when I don't let him graze... 

Boy needs to be in an arena and taught humans are dominant NOT skip! He's only happy if you do what he wants when he wants! 

Sadly I don't have any place that is flat enough to work him even on a lunge line  

Guess i'll start the search for a GOOD owner for him. He's ok where he's at for now so I can find a quality owner for him that has everything I don't!!!

I'll build a better shelter and maybe get a horse that is dead broke and can just do trail rides without needing the extra training. First it needs to WARM UP!!!


----------



## Angelina

How old is Skip and what type of horse? Why can he only do flat work? Is his injury permanent? Wouldn't a replacement horse also be in the same situation of being by himself? Honestly, it sounds to me like you need a trainer to show YOU how to be a fair but dominant leader. Any horse will lead of you let them. How long have you had him for?

Please be careful of rehoming him. Kill buyers are scarfing up horses left and right; pretending they are good homes only to put them on the truck to slaugherhouses in Canada and Mexico. There is currently an over abundance of good, ridable horses because of the economy and many are ending up being sent to slaughter. Good ridable horses, mare, colts and foals. It is a brutal trip for any horse and a brutal, inhumane ending. People can't give away healthy horses let alone someone else's problem horse.

If Skip is unridable, unusable and you are not willing to keep him you may want to consider euthanising him. I would urge you though, if you feel you do love and care for him, to find yourself a trainer. You can lunge a horse in pasture if you have no arena. There is groundwork you can do to enforce your leadership position. Most of all, learn how to be safe.

Good luck to you.


----------



## LilTuffGirl

I've been trained many many many times and do know what I'm doing. I do not have the space to do any ground work. My place is all hillside. Not to mention only 3 acres with most of it just being hilly pasture.

He is able to be ridden and worked anywhere but his swelling wont go down until he's able to rest it. Can't rest a leg when you have to walk up and down hillsides. He is 100% sound.

VERY aware about slaughter owners. Planning to be VERY strict about his rehoming.

Wont be getting other HORSES until I have the pasture the way I want it. Level some areas... put gravel down in others for less mud... and I want a new shelter where the food is. Then I MAY get horseS again. (or horse and pony.. or donkey.. or something?) But no I will not let another horse be alone.


----------



## Ranger

Well, looks like Virgil is finally going to try out his new winter blanket!! Rambo supreme 420g fill! Bought it in September and it hasn't been cold enough to try it out yet...maybe I need to buy a new winter blanket every year to keep the temps as nice as they've been!

Sadly though, looks like the cold temps finally hit on Monday. Highs of -20 C (-4 F), down to -23 C (-8 F). Coldest we're getting next week is -24 (-11 F)...Brrr!!

So happy I have this new blanket for Virgil. His last new blanket is now 6 years old and has lost a lot of its insulating capacity. Now he has to wear 2-3 blankets at those temps to stay warm...I'm hoping just one blanket will be enough for him! Or at least til -30 C or colder. Then he'll get a liner under his blanket and a hood on.


----------



## Ranger

It is officially freezing cold outside. Temperature is -18 C and with windchill, -29 C. That's 0 F and -20 F, respectively. Supposed to get down to -22 F by wednesday...

Yesterday at this time, it was +5. Virgil was a little sweaty under his medium weight blanket! I would have taken it off...but then he would have frozen last night. As it was, he was pretty cold even with his medium weight blanket this morning.

So he's now wearing his new rambo supreme for the first time ever. Forgot my camera so couldn't get pics of how nice it looks on...and how clean it is. That won't last long! Had to use a shoelace for a fillet strap. Sizing is a little iffy. Possibly could have used a 78 (he's normally an 82). I bought the 81 and it fits good on the shoulders/neck but is a little long and 'tenty' in the back. Oh well. At least there's lots of room for a liner if he needs it...which he will if it gets much colder than this!! I'm hoping this blanket - 420 g fill - will keep him nice and toasty at least down to -30!


----------



## Ranger

aaaaand now I'm thinking I should have put Virgil's liner on today. With windchill, it's going to be in the -30s tonight and tomorrow!!! Brrrr!! I hope that blanket is warm enough for him!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

How is Virgil's leg/injury from his shoes? Don't know quite how to word that but he had that incident where the b/o called the wrong number, etc.

We had the farrier out for the three trims today. Next appoint is April 2. Felt good to tell him we would be putting shoes back on!!! Daz is going to get front shoes. He has a line up the front of both front feet and it cracks slightly at the toe. It worries me that it could develop into a full-blown crack. I'll feel better if he has shoes on. Plus I'm hoping to work him regularly and show him a bit. 

He's always gone barefoot and he didn't always have this 'crack'. His feet are perfect. Rocket's feet were SO BAD that when I shopped for Daz, I was especially concious of getting good feet. His first farrier use to finish trimming and while still holding up his foot, she'd pause and comment "God they're beautiful". 
Here's a couple of pictures that Jennifer had in her keepsake book. You can make the pictures bigger by making your screen writing bigger. On my computer that's ctrl +

Remember the saddle seat horse?










Here he is on his first day of life. Notice the beagle, Spot, was more interested in Jennifer's sandwich. Jen was about 11.









And this one is Rocket, me and Penny's Dad on a picnic drive. It was a timed event, specifically for a leisure drive. The whip and turnout that came in closest to the ideal time won. We got second. All the entrants were then invited to a picnic lunch.


----------



## Ranger

Very cute pics!! I love the last one, especially. Gorgeous horse!

Virgil is fine, just a wee bit chilly I think! I can't think of the leg thing you mean - I'm drawing a complete blanket, but that could be due to the cold! I just had Ranger out for a quick walk and neither of us were happy about it!

Virge hasn't worn shoes in about 5 years now, not since he was retired. He has some sidebone starting but it seems to be doing okay. A little ouchie occasionally. He's much more comfortable with the corta-flx added to his diet. Only took about a week before I noticed a difference, so I'm really happy.

I'm a little worried about his water intake when it's this cold, though. Might make him another bran mash and lace it with salt so he drinks more afterwards. I hate doing that but it's soooo cold and he's just hanging out in his shelter. Not looking forward to that trip out to the barn.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Now that I think about it, it was Megora's horse. I'll have to go back thru the thread to see if she's followed up on it.

We're having a very mild winter so far. In the 20s F when it's cold and this weekend we're having another warm up in the 40s F. Scheduled for rain tonight and tomorrow so that should wash the few inches of snow away and thraw the track in the school...it's made of sand and wood chip mulch. We should be able to get good footing and have another couple of rides!! I think it's been 20-30 years since I've ridden this much in the winter. Not since the kids were kids!! Feels good.

AND one of my driving mentors is now on the MIdwest Dressage Association board. I want to take Daz to some dressage competitions this summer. Seems to be coming together.

Although, the other day I thought I can't really show him. I don't have any clothes or boots or helmet. I can't spend $500+ just to show him Intro I and II. And then I thought: you've overcome all the crap that life's thrown at you, you're working your horse to get him in shape, working on my riding (which needs a whole lot of work for Dressage) and if you get ready to show, you're going to say "no" because you have to buy some stuff???? I decided if I get that far, I'm going to go for it!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi!

Wow, I have missed a lot! Skimmed on my way in, but I hope everyone is doing ok! We have had some wild cold here, -22, into the -30's with windchill. Just gross cold.

Supposed to warm up to -6 by tomorrow.....sweet, ha!

I am just lunging the two right now, I hurt my back and work is insane, so just have been doing the basics! Heading out tonight right after work to lunge Belle and Spud and then head home to home cooked dinner thanks to Hubby. Fin was swimming last week (mind you, it was still cold....but swimable for a dog) and this week the creek is frozen over, wild weather we are having. We did finally get some snow though, so atleast it looks better! I may try riding again later this week, itching to get back at it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Ooooo, ouch. Sorry about your back. I so wish we had an indoor arena. I'm pretty sure I'd ride a lot. And I know Jennifer would be riding at night after work. But just too much money! Things are too iffy in the economy right now to either re-mortgage or cash in. But I wish....


----------



## Ranger

I was dreading going out to the barn today to check on Virgil...it is just TOO flipping cold. But, I was worried about his new blanket and how warm is it, blah blah blah. Just got a message from the BO that Virgil is uber warm! His blanket - just ONE - is keeping him super duper toasty, despite the -36 temps. Last year he had THREE blankets on at those temps and even then I wouldn't say he was 'warm'. More like, not too cold.

So, if anyone is thinking about getting a heavyweight for the insanely cold Canadian winters: Rambo Supreme heavyweight is a winner!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

So: he's snug as a bug in his rug!!

Glad he's all toasty warm!


----------



## Deber

Our family is in theTx area and barrel racing is our game. Don't know if it is appropriate here but wanted to ask everyone to keep their fingers crossed for my neice Lauren who qualified for the Fort Worth Rodeo here this year. This is her first year to qualify as a pro. She runs next Sunday for the first elimination run. Excited and the family will be there to urge her on. Going to be lots of fun as our Southern Rodeo's are really a thing to see first hand and the bond she has with her horse is amazing. 

So, know this is so different, but you guys are now family too, so asking you to keep your fingers crossed her run is good and she keeps advancing. How Cool!! We will be there of course and hope to get some good pictures and will post.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Oh sure, you are very welcome here. Wishing the best of luck to Lauren. I love barrel racing!!! 

When the kids were little we used to go to an 'all games' show in the fall. They took their ponies and competing in the 'bug juice race'; the donut race. I once ran my horse in the down and back: race down, stop and pick up a kid and run back. Only my horse didn't like the kid on the back so we ran back with her kicking up her butt. I'd see dirt, then sky, then dirt, then sky. I have picture on my other computer.

Please post some pictures for us when you get back!

So, GOOD LUCK Lauren!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I would love to learn how to ride barrels! Best of luck to your niece, keep us posted!

Belle was an idiot last night, like bring on the 5 year old warmblood brain! Shoot me. So frustrating. We worked Sunday no problem and she was awesome. Yesterday it was like starting from scratch. Spud was also good. He had a bad injury a year an a half ago on his hind right and struggles to get the canter under saddle on that side. Lunging him he picks it up no problem first time every time, so I really watched how he does it on his own, obviously it's a balance/weight (strength?) thing with someone on him, but it was so neat to see him pick it up so awesomely on his own. 

I might get back on later this week, if not, next week, we will see!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Could Belle's 'problem' just be that she's a mare? Is she a chestnut? They're supposed to the quite unpredictable.


----------



## Ranger

Oh, the five year old warmblood brain...how I don't miss that! My guy had that until...well, he still does but not to the same extent. I was walking him at a big show and he was spooking at everything on the ten minute walk from stalls to ring, so I buddied up with a guy who was walking his mare. He's walking his mare on a long rein and she's uber relaxed while Virgil is jigging and piaffing in place.

Guy says, "oh don't worry, these warmbloods do eventually calm down. It just takes them longer. My mare's 6 now and look at her. How old is your guy?"
Me: "...9..."

The starting from scratch thing is normal, too. I had a 4 yr old warmblood that I'd spend 30 minutes doing poles with each ride. He'd go from spooking at them, to launching over them, to bolting over them, to finally just walking/trotting over them in the 30 min span. Next ride, we were right back at the beginning. Spooking at poles. He's now a 3'6 jumper and quite brave so it didn't hamper his career any!

What exercises has the horse done to help regain strength in his off hind? Shoulder-in on the right rein at the walk would help since his weak leg would be the loading leg. Or even shoulder-fore, depending on his greenness. Squares (instead of circles) at the walk and trot would help, too. My guy was always weaker in his off hind, too. Not an injury, just his own way, so we did a ton of work to help strengthen in. You could even hand walk over cavalletties to get him to lift it up and load it. Just some thoughts!

Deber - fingers crossed for your daughter! My first horse I leased was an ex-barrel racer...she was a blast!


----------



## Megora

Just thought I'd throw this in....

Could you guys keep my horse-boy in your thoughts? 

I need to talk to my barn lady and then my vet to find out what is going on, but I just was out to the barn and was shocked to see how lame he's been. He was treated by a chiropractor on Thurs but he is really hurting. And that's with bute 2x yesterday and 2x today.

His left leg is his trick leg. It always will be. If he's having a bad day, he normally compensates by shifting his weight on his right leg.

When I saw him today he was putting his weight on his left side and tipping his right hoof. 

I felt his hoof for heat. None. And there was no noticeable swelling or heat in his leg or stiffness in his shoulder or neck. 

I just feel so sorry for him. 

I mean the flip side is he looks awesome. I wish I had my camera with me. Lame or not, when I got there he was teasing the resident draft horse and then bouncing around. And because the ground froze up again, he's been out bouncing around in the field enjoying the cold.


----------



## Ranger

Definitely will keep him in my thoughts! I'm glad that even though he's lame, he's not looking or feeling it. Nothing is worse than when they're hurting and you can tell it by the way they're behaving. So, keeping him in my thoughts and hoping he recovers ASAP...in the meantime, hope he continues to feel well enough to tease the other horses!

I'm out to see Virgil after hibernating for a week. It's -18 right now and warming up to 0 degrees so I'm out tomorrow to do a blanket swap. I'd like to keep him naked...might see how it is outside. either way, his super duper blanket needs to come off. 

Going to see if he lost any weight this week, too. Here's hoping he hasn't!


----------



## Ranger

Despite the insane temps of the last week, Virgil didn't lose any weight! Yay round bale and warm blankets! Unfortunately, his new Rambo blanket rubbed his shoulders a little bit but worse, rubbed a huge bald spot in his tail!! Argh! 

And, despite the weatherman telling us it'd be 0 degrees today, it never warmed up past -8. I ended up swapping Virgil's blanket in preparation of him going blanketless tomorrow. IF it does warm up above freezing!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I sure will say a prayer for him. Sometimes when there's no visible signs of trauma the problem is in the shoulder. Maybe he played a little rough, slipped and went down because of snow/mud, got cast?

I haven't been doing anything with my guys...too cold and the footing is bad. I think I'm going to put Daz's tail up today. He usually has such a beautiful long and full tail but it hasn't been cared for in years so it thin and shorter. 

It looks like a bit of a warming trend towards the end of next week. I'm hoping it actually turns out that way...they have a habit of changing the forecast and 'nice' never gets here...I want to get in some rides on Harry and some schooling with Daz.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Have you ever heard of these Ranger?

Bossy's Bibs - effective prevention and cure for horse and pony rug rubs.

My TB was awful (AWFUL) to fit blankets to, I couldn't buy the brands I wanted to, I was always so so so careful with blanket shopping. There is a lady near us that sells these (Donna as mentioned on the site) and life saver! I bought two, so I could rotate them as they got dirty/static filled, but it allowed me to put any blanket on him and never have to bother with rubs again! Worth the $ if rubs are an issue  on his chest.

I am just about to head up to the barn, I got back on Thursday and had a fantastic ride on Belle. She had yesterday off, and going to lunge today.


----------



## Ranger

Yeah, I've seen them before but never tried them. We used to have a great lady who'd custom make blankets so rubs weren't an issue but she's retired now. I'd heard all these great things about how rambos were supposed to fit warmbloods with big shoulders and everything so I'm a little disappointed...but very glad I didn't drop the 430 bucks for it! Thank heavens I got it on sale. I'll have to check out the bibs!


----------



## Ranger

Virgil's new blanket - excuse the grumpy ears. The younger horse in the paddock staged a power grab and chased Virgil away from the gate...Virgil is not happy and not quite ready to relinquish his status quite yet.









Virgil before the weeklong temps of -30 to -40 C:








Virgil after the weeklong temps of -30 to -40 C:









He's got quite the little potbelly going in both pics. He didn't lose any weight so I imagine he was busy stuffing his face all week at the hay bale!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I used to put one of those on Rocket. I think the brand I used was Wonderware. It worked great!

Today is a crazy mixed up weather day. 45 going up to 50 then dropping into the 20s by evening. So winter blankets off? Rain coats on? Yes, supposed to rain and then turn to snow. As much as I like it warmer, I wish the weather would pick one and stick to it. I don't think I've EVER switched out blankets as much as I have this year!!!


----------



## Megora

> Sometimes when there's no visible signs of trauma the problem is in the shoulder. Maybe he played a little rough, slipped and went down because of snow/mud, got cast?


I suspect his shoulder or neck... when the chiropractor comes out, it generally is to "fix" Zorro's shoulders/neck where he has arthritis issues. But when I flexed his shoulder/neck, there did't seem to be any resistance or compensating (him turning his whole body so he can keep his neck straight vs curling around)

Blargh. It's just too hard taking care of horses when the weather is like this. Our chiropractor recommends keeping horses outside and out of their stalls as much as possible to keep them sound in winter. The vet who was just out to check out Zorro when he was REALLY lame scolded us for turning him out in the mud. She said that the poor footing and knee-deep mud in the fields can cause pulled muscles and ligaments. So now he is back to only being turned out in the arena once a day for only 10 minutes or so.  It's so frustrating, because I somewhat agree with the chiropractor on this, but I agree with the vet on turning a lame horse out in slippery sticky mud.... 



> I think I'm going to put Daz's tail up today. He usually has such a beautiful long and full tail but it hasn't been cared for in years so it thin and shorter.


I've been meaning to do the same with Zorro - all winter. I make my own tail socks (sparkly material from Jo Anns)... and keep forgetting to bring one when I head out to the barn. 

I usually keep his tail up all winter to give it a chance to grow out again and protect it from the mud, then we let it down in summer.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I make tail 'ribbons' out of old sheets. Using the hem of the sheets as a started, I cut 3 ribbons. The hem part gets wrapped around all of the tail just under the tail bone. Then each of the 3 'ribbons' is wrapped around a section of hair and they are all braided together. The hair is completely encased in the sheeting and protected from rubbing on itself. It makes a lovely tail. It takes a bit of dexterity or 14 fingers  . Then when it's all braided I fold it up and tape it with electrical tape. I put a sock over the whole thing and tape that up as well. I cut notches in the top of the sock so I can put them thru the braid and tie them together.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Oh I had such a good barn night last night.

Belle was a lazy fool...boring, but good!

Spud was unreal! He had a very nad injury 18 months ago and so is still coming back strengthwise in his hind right (he basically tried to jump a hay feeder being a dolt in his paddock, severed his leg badly, most people would have probably put him down, instead his owner spent a fortune to attempt to have it repaired and him re-habbed) On the lunge his canters come easy, under saddle the right lead is so tough for him. I watched his owner ride and unsuccessfully attempt to get the lead on Sunday, and knowing I was going to ride the next day I said I wouldn't canter for our ride last night, but Spud ended up spooking into the left lead canter mid-ride last night. I said ok....let's try this! I brought him back down to the trot and then asked for the canter (still to the left) picked it up and away we went, balanced and smooth. I brought him through one corner and went across the diagonal and tried for a simple change, BAM! Got it! I think I fooled him I won't lie, but he got it, I was so thrilled!! His owner and I usually try to set him up so carefully and maybe that's over-doing it, he anticipates like crazy and is such a bad auto pilot horse come a certain point in the ride. So thrilled!!!

I was asked to ride a third horse last week, so am going to take another on (wow) and then was asked by another boarder how much I charged for rides. I nearly fell over! What a compliment!! I said I don't charge, I am feeling pretty privledged to get these rides and get lessons in exchange for the time with Belle (coaches mare) and that's about it! I was pretty happy with that comment, made me feel good inside and a good confidence boost only being back riding for a few months.

I forgot spurs last night and man he knew, was probably good as I hadn't ridden in a bit so perhaps my leg would have been less steady than usual.....good way to get me working again.

This weather is insane. The horses were in 4 days last week because of ice. Then we got dumped on with a few inches of snow, it took to the ice and so they were able to go out. Now it's raining and everything is melting away. We haven't had a week of consistent weather this winter at all. So up and down....what a blanketing nightmare. 

Anyone noticing some shedding already? I can't wait to bust out the shedding blade!


----------



## Angelina

Wow lucky you! Having all those horses to ride and not having to worry about taking them into retirement! That is wonderful!

I just started my journey into leasing a horse for the spring / summer. I had extra taxes taken out since I do consulting work and am able to budget some money for it so I've put the word out. I have friends in rescue with horses to foster and campaign for homes, or can partial lease from acquaintances of friends at their ranches. So hopefully I'll have a new ride in a month or so. My Mystery is just too achy and enjoying his retirement....


----------



## Ranger

That's awesome you're getting all those rides! Sounds like you're having fun too, which is the best part! 

Angelina - hope you find a horse to ride soon! It's great you've got so many contacts, hopefully an appropriate horse will show up.

I came to the decision on Tuesday that I can't handwalk Virgil anymore. We're supposed to be a month into our 'get fit' campaign but every time I handwalk him, my achilles tendon is so sore that it takes me 3-4 days to recover. So instead of walking him 3-4 times a week, he gets walked like 1-2 times a week which is essentially worthless. 

So, I've decided to just hop on him. It's going to be hard on my achilles so I'm planning on riding with my foot very home in the stirrup. Depending on how well he's behaving, I might just go stirrupless but we'll see. I'm anticipating some whoo-hoos and yippykayaing the first ride under saddle.

The downside is that my achilles tendon is hurting SO MUCH this week. It's gone from normal, manageable pain to almost out of control. Instead of aching and occasional sharp pains (like rips up the tendon), it feels like the tendon is bruised and it's now extending all the way up my calf. Boots and shoes that used to not bother it are bothering it. Positions that used to not bother it are now bothering it. The only slightly, non-worrying fact is that positions that used to make it sore now don't. I'm totally confused.

And I'm also getting so extremely frustrated. It's been almost TWO YEARS and it feels worse than ever. I so wish I had just snapped it right off instead of coming within millimetres of it. 

Anyway, I've got physio tomorrow so let's hope I still get the 'okay' to ride. Either way, I'll probably be hopping in the saddle.


----------



## Angelina

Wow Ranger (um, what is your name)?  that really sucks! I did not know you had such a problem with your heal. Do you have decent health insurance? Can you follow up with an ortho and see if there is something you can do, even corrective shoes? I fractured my foot 3 years ago and it will never be the same. Right now I have to have cortisone shots in the bone (under xray) to function. One day I will need to have it fused (I'm waiting to see if I get laid off, right now that may happen closer to 2014). So I definately know the pain and fustration of not being able to just take a walk...

I am lucky with Mystery. I can ride him bareback in a halter lead, even after months of not riding, and he will be calm for me. Just not on the ranch in sight of this pasture buddies!


----------



## Ranger

It's a pain, that's for sure. Almost two years and i swear it's worse this week than it has been since I originally injured it! I'm hoping the fact that it's a different kind of pain is a good sign but I'm starting to feel like the whole thing is hopeless. Not a good feeling. I'm tired of not being able to run, bike, hike or ride. Basically, tired of not doing anything! I can't even walk these days!!! I tried to get groceries today and my calf muscle/tendon was killing me. Argh.

I'm almost hoping for surgery at this point. Surgery, casts, and then recuperation. Instead of this on-and-off-again "healing" process that seems to go nowhere.

Whoa, sorry that turned into quite a vent. My bad. Back to horses:

No shedding here. Virgil doesn't usually shed out til May. When we were showing, I'd have to take the clippers to his 2 inch long belly hairs since he'd still have them in June! He grows fuzzy, very soft, white belly hairs. It's adorable.


----------



## Ranger

GOT THE ALL CLEAR TO RIDE VIRGIL!!!

I am so excited!! I went to physio today and had the worst feeling in the world since my whole leg from heel to knee was excruciatingly sore. I didn't think he'd clear me to ride Virgil in a year, let alone tomorrow, but turns out the pain was due to tight calf muscles pulling on my tendon NOT the tendon itself!!! Yay! So after some insane work on my leg that made me feel like my leg was on fire and is now quite sore, I got the "ok".

I can only ride at the walk for 10 minutes (which is fine, since that's all Virgil can do). Have to keep my stirrups long and ride with my foot 'home'. Any stretching of the calf muscles is GOOD. Any stretching of the tendon is BAD and to be avoided. 

Yay! Now I just need to find some breeches...and hope they'll fit!! I haven't ridden Virgil in 3 years!


----------



## Ranger

PICS!! My first ride on Virgil in 3 years!!

He was very calm until I got on him, then he was all jiggy and prancy. Didn't want to walk calmly so he spent most of the time jigging in place, but oh well. We trotted for about 10 seconds and he was still off. More 'off' than the last time I rode him (2009) but oh well. He's never going to be 100% sound again so I'll just deal.

Anyway, here are the pics! Excuse my hugely long reins. The shorter the reins, the more he jigged. I was trying to get him long and low but he'd do long and low for about 10 seconds, then pop his head up to look at something. 

Enough chatter, here's Virgil!









(also pics aren't great. Sorry!)

More walking:









Tongue sticking out!









A little bit of trotting.









Jigging in place while I try to halt him...with massively long reins!









Done! Walking out of the ring!









Then he got a good brushing, a quick spray, and some liniment and turned back out. He was so happy!! I went back to the barn to clean up and when I left the barn again, he was at the paddock gate and nickered when he saw me again! He's sooo happy to be back in 'work'!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Tongue pic is too cute!

Glad you got to ride!! lol to his jigging, I suppose it's understandable he was off, stiff/sore and the injury, but still good you got to get on and have a ride!


----------



## Ranger

I like that pic, too! He's so mouthy anyway, but I had brown sugar cubes for him today - his absolute favourite - and he was getting one every time he stood still nicely. 

I was pretty surprised at how good he was, to be honest. I thought there'd be more anxiousness, more "lets GO!", and definitely spooks. But he didn't spook once! And the jigging, well, that's probably the least he thought he could do. It was obvious he was trying really, really hard to be good which was a pleasant change! 

And people in the lounge were wondering what colour he was. His dirt-colour must have tricked them. There was a very dark bay, possibly black, horse and a very bright chestnut in the arena so people were trying to figure out if Virgil was a bay or a chestnut. "Well, he doesn't look red..." "Aren't his legs darker than his body?" Too funny.

I will say that wearing breeches again are soooo inspiring for weight loss! My god, I look huge in those pics! Looks like Virgil and I both put weight on during his retirement and our injuries. Hopefully this will help us both slim down a little. :crossfing


----------



## Angelina

Great pictures and so happy you are riding him again! I rode Mystery a little bareback and have to say that even after a nice warm up his neck was as stiff as ever. I think I just need to stay off him and accept it. We had another weekend of sunny weather in the 60s (way too dry) so I was able to rinse him a bit and give him a good grooming, he is shedding like crazy but too early. So we both enjoyed that. I am glad you are able to ride Ranger in an arena and he seemed to enjoy it! K


----------



## Angelina

Will be going to a Terry Church clinic just as an observer with some friends this weekend.

TERRY CHURCH TRAINER

Has anyone heard of her? K


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Belle had her for sale ad posted online this week.....bums me out, but I know that she has always been for sale and everyone keeps saying "buy her".

If only it were that easy! If it counts for anything her ad photo is awful, I don't know how to suggest she get a different photo. I have a few photographer friends (two more active in horses than I am) and they have both offered to come do pics after what I told them, I just don't know how to suggest it to coach/Belle's owner that I have friends willing to take pics to help!

Lesson tonight, I am excited!

Ranger, this is OT to horses, but I didn't want to start a thread as I am still pretty ignorant to it all -Fin's food has been backordered (how does dog food get back ordered, lol) and I know you feed raw (and anyone else who does please chime in!) we had been doing home cooked/kibble combos until last night when kibble ran out and we may not get food for a couple more days. I know short term he is fine with whatever we throw at him (and loving it). I have read stuff on raw and homecooked and would do a lot more research before going either way. My husband has said he likes preparing the meals for him and it's something we could consider for future. My concern with some of the raw stuff I am reading (and I guess this could be a cooked thing too) is the bones -Fin is an idiot and eats things that should be chewed without chewing them. Every meal is like he's been starved for 10 days, he's been like this since he was a pup. With his kibble we have to soak it and use a slow feeder bowl, he isn't doing too bad with the cooked mixed in mostly because he is still getting used to eating it and surely will get faster as each meal goes. Can bones be excluded from raw or home cooked and still be successful? I just feel with him being such a gorger it would be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Megora

*fingers crossed* I think we are on the right track with my horse. The vet came out again, checked him out again, and brought back some "other stuff" that he has to be on. I have to go out and see what the "other stuff" is because my barn lady couldn't think of the name when I was just on the phone with her. <- Probably the downside of not being there at the barn when the vet comes out is I am usually the last person to know what the vet says or what she prescribes. Or how scary that invoice is going to be.


----------



## Ranger

Keeping fingers crossed! Is your boy on any supplements at the moment, Megora? I know some people think they're a waste but I've found a huge improvement in my guy when I started him on his new supplement regime. Actually, I think I've found something else for him for the days I ride him, too. There's a horse and human version of it and I'm taking the human version and noticing a huge reduction in my pain, so I thought I'd try it with Virge. It's essentially anti-inflammatories and pain relieving. I can only hope the horse version tastes better than the human version!!

Let us know how he's doing!


----------



## Ranger

I spent the most gorgeous Saturday at the barn! It was 12 degrees, sunny and calm. The kind of lazy day where all the horses are snoozing and mellow. Just fantastic!

Virgil was once again a very good boy! He's getting more blase about the door now which is great (only took him, what, 3 months?) and today he was tied between two warmbloods, so there were three big warmbloods in a little space. The other gals were surprised i wedged Virgil in there - after checking to see if their horses would be okay - but Virgil was perfectly happy being squished. He doesn't have any idea about 'personal space' and never has. 

And, his back isn't sore! He stood quietly for his saddle to get put on so that's a week of riding and he's doing good. We walked much nicer. He only jigged a few times and that was more evasion ('I don't want to bend!') instead of excitement. So we walked and did suppling exercises for 10 minutes and then he was happy to poke around on a long rein and stare at himself in the arena mirrors. He almost pulled me out of the saddle when he decided to suddenly drop his head and sniff a pile of manure. That would have been great.

Then he got a long grooming session. Mane pulled, bridle path clipped, legs linimented up. Curried all over with 3 different curry combs, tail/mane/body sprayed with coat conditioner.

The only bad thing was I spotted a big gash on his dock! It was on the left side of his dock and a little underneath and he didn't like me fussing with it at all. Looked pretty fresh so I'm assuming a horse either nipped him or he was rubbing his tail and caught it on something. Washed it with betadine and then smothered it with polysporin. 

He loved every minute of it! I took him back outside and he happily rolled then had a long drink of water, which is great since it's so warm out that he'd actually gotten a little sweaty when I was walking him. Then when I was leaving the barn, he spotted me and nickered so I had to go out to his paddock once last time to give him some more cookies. 

He is just so happy to be back in work. I always fussed over him and visited him 2-3 times a week but now that he's working again, he's back to his usual self. I'm so thrilled! As is apparent by the novel of a post I wrote!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Wow, everybody's been so busy...I've missed a lot. Virgil reminds me of Daz...not the jigging part. lol He loves being worked because it means togetherness with his best girl!! Really soaks up all the tlc and then repays me with wonderful sessions.

I've been busy with barn chores, got a load of hay today, Jennifer has another cold so I'm doing weekends again. Also dealing with several low blood sugars a day.

BUT, I got to ride today. Jen was too tired and stuffy but she came out to watch. I was a little peeved that she started giving me a lesson on 'moving him out'. I didn't want to move out, we were just out for a little ride, just some mommy and me time. He hasn't been ridden in a month, has no conditioning, and had been outside all day in the warm sun. He just wanted to putter around. My sitting down is getting better...no more popping out of the saddle when we downward transition.

I've been working on core strength training and was very pleased with how easy it was to sit up. So all in all a good day. I never get mad at Jen..she's been so helpful to me that it wouldn't be fair or nice. 

btw, Harry is shedding like crazy!! I think this has been the sunniest winter I can ever remember. And warm. Today was all sun, very light breeze and mid 40s. Perfect!


----------



## Ranger

No shedding here yet, even with the crazy warm temps. This has been a record mild winter up here but the horses are still shaggy and hairy. I clipped some of Virgil's goat beard off today and will attack his legs this week, as well. He's looking feathered like a clydesdale!

Great to hear your ride was going so well, even with some 'interference'! I couldn't believe how tight my calf muscles and tendons are. At one point, i was positive my heels were down like they 'used to be' but then i looked in the mirror at my bad foot and it was JUST parallel to the ground. Aw. At least riding is helping it stretch out without hurting it...knock on wood!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I don't know what stage you are in your rehab so this might not work for you.

I stretch everyday. I sit on the floor, feet wide apart. Then I do a series of arm stretches by holding my foot. I hold my left foot with my left hand on the outside of my foot and then push my foot away from my hand. Then I hold the inside of my left foot with my left hand and push away. It stretches my arm all the way to my spine. I repeat on the right side. Then I repeat with left hand on right foot and right hand on left foot. Then both hands on the same foot.

During the stretch, I will also use my hand to pull my toes towards me to give my calf a good stretch. Sometimes I stand with my toes up against the wall and lean into a stretch. 

When your heel gets stronger you can balance on your toes off the edge of a step and then lower and raise your heels. 

Just remember to start out gradually. The first time you do it, you should feel hardly any stretch at all.


----------



## Ranger

I just now (as in, last week) got the okay to stretch. So far I'm restricted to the pro-stretch calf stretchers (the half moon things) because I can't stretch my tendon yet. If I do, it only rips it further.  I will keep that stretch in mind for when I can do a little more, though! I'm also very excited to report that my tendon and calf muscles are FINE...almost 24 hours after my ride. I think that means I get to keep riding!!


----------



## Ranger

Aw, crap. The weather is back to the annoying fluctuations. Too warm in the day to wear a blanket, but too cold at night to not have one. I don't like my old guy cold but wearing a blanket when he has a full winter coat and it's going to be -1 during the day, then -10 at night?

Argh.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Our weather is holding steady in the SPECTACULAR category.

Headed out to the barn in a few. Going to school and ride Daz. Would love to say I'll ride Harry too but I just never EVER have been up to riding 2 horses in one day.....in my younger years when I could have, I never had 2 horses. I rode Harry yesterday so we'll see for today.


----------



## Ranger

Spent the morning fussing over Virgil. He was a little "up" with the cold weather front blowing in and not quite as relaxed as yesterday. He also got bored standing for grooming after 20 minutes, especially when the saddle didn't come out. I rub-ragged him for 30 minutes on each side and he was just gleaming. Sadly, we went outside and he immediately rolled in the dirt. Then got up, squealed, and took off bucking and cantering! 

I took some pics but my camera was being stupid inside and the pics went all spotty! Anyway, you can see a pre-grooming Virgil. Quite the hay belly on him but his coat is pretty shiny under all the dust and dirt.


















and outside, after his roll:










I was really impressed with how well the rub-rag worked. His coat got so slick that it felt like it'd been liberally sprayed with show sheen or the like. I kept rubbing my fingers together after I'd touch him to see if there was any residue on them! There was also a huge difference from the areas I rubbed and the areas I hadn't. The areas I hadn't felt so coarse in comparison. Definitely going to have to keep this up!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He looks GREAT!! I'm pretty sure that all that rubbing is pretty good exercise for you too! Beautiful hay bale.

I did ride Daz on Sunday and unfortunately it didn't go well. He was naughty with me in the way he gets naughty with everybody else. Guess I'm a strong enough rider now to p*ss him off. What he has always done with everybody else is kick out when the rider puts leg on him...as in 'forward'. He'll putter around and tolerate a passenger but has never let anybody really 'ride' him. He also stalled a few times which never feels safe. His kicks on Sunday felt like cow kicks when there's bugs. 

All in all, knowing he has escalated into a bolt and bucking which would certainly put me on the ground, I've decided not to try and ride him anymore. He isn't a safe mount for me. Jennifer can stay on him but why bother with a p*ssant when she has a hunter version of Harry??

I guess I'll just lunge and line drive. He eats very little and doesn't require much except routine vet care. This year he will have front plates because of a vertical line on his front feet that I don't like. I don't think I want to try to rehome him. Horses that are 'bad' tend to be abused by the 'I'll show 'em who's boss' types. 

I got him when he was 2, he's 14 so this is the only home he's known. I'd rather put him down than send him along to maybe be abused and suffer. The lunging is fun, he's beautiful to watch and willingly let's me move him out on the lunge. He's never kicked at the lunge whip...go figure. And lunging and line driving are good exercise for me.

Harry is so finished(as in thoroughly trained) that riding him everyday would annoy him and probably sour him. Having Daz to work with will give Harry a break; he only needs to be ridden about 3 times a week. I think I can still keep myself busy at the barn.

I'm disappointed because I saw myself showing him Intro I and II at the end of May at our Michigan All Morgan horse show. Not to be. 

btw, after I got done riding him on Sunday I told Jennifer that western pleasure was the BEST idea she ever had. Posting is really strenuous!!! Love the jog trot much better.


----------



## Ranger

That's too bad about riding Daz. He'll probably be just as happy with all the other work and attention you give him, though it sounds like it's a disappointment to your aspirations which sucks.  I agree about keeping the difficult ones (having one myself). You just don't know where they're going to end up. Virgil's on the same plan as Daz, insofar as the keeping and not ever selling. 

Thanks for the compliments on his coat! Next time I'm going to try to take 1) a better quality picture and 2) take the stupid pic before he rolls! I am in LOVE with my rub-rag. Also, am really loving the miracle-groom for getting the last bit of dust off him. 

And yes, how amazing does that hay bale look? Little wonder Virgil's got a hay belly! But it's so nice to see, especially after last summer.  

That bale was just dropped off in their paddock the day before and wow, it gave the other two horses BAD diarrhea. One came in and was splatting and cow-pieing all over. He had it all over his back legs and was as gassy as a trail pony. Virgil was the only one who didn't seem to have that issue. I chalked it up to him being on Source, since it has pre and probiotics in it. Thank goodness.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Ewwwwww....:yuck::yuck::yuck:....I hate cow pies. Daz will sometimes have a couple in the spring. Not too much because they're out everyday on the grass.

Ya, I'm bummed about riding Daz. : Mostly because he hasn't done anything I can't ride thru. I mean Harry cow kicks at bugs to beat the band but I know more fly spray is the answer and that he won't escalate. When Harry does it I get annoyed because how can anybody ride western pleasure on a horse that hiking up his fanny and pitching the rider forward at every other step??? 

But with Daz, it's more sinister. He's annoyed with THE RIDER, and has escalated. I'm stuck in a place where I have to make a decision based on very little information; more like either/or. He might not ever do more than what he's doing right now and I'd be safe as a child on him. Or he might do A LOT more and I could be injured again, maybe more severely.

It's hard to say 'go for it' when I have lovely Harry in the barn who would never hurt a flea and I risk never riding him again. I have to look at worst case scenario and make my decision based on that. The risk is about 80-20 that he will do more; the risk that I'd get thrown again is about 100%. So I'm going to stay with safe Harry. After all I paid the big bucks for him BECAUSE he is safe.

I put on spurs during Christmas break for the first time. Harry's reaction to them: oh, you really DO mean canter right now. Okay. Gotta love that! He's like a little sports car...he'll putter around if that all I ask or he'll turn on 'sharp' if that's what I want. All with a pleasant, agreeable attitude.


----------



## Angelina

Well they say a good horse costs as much to keep as a bad horse and it is true but... I would not say Daz is bad but just trying to communicate with you.

He may not be strong enough to be doing what you are asking so it may be as simple as slowing it down and letting him build up his top line more. Maybe in the trot / canter he is feeling some pain either from equipment or just needs body work. Maybe he truly is just plain spoiled and you are a wise woman who does not want to get hurt!

Up to you of course but you may want to try pushing him safely from the ground for a while yet; get him over those poles and work on alot of transitions; be sure to stop when he is doing well and keep the lessons short. Then try again from his back but you STOP before he gets irritated. One loop, one transition, stop. You have plenty of time; no rush, and you are able to tell when he starts getting too wound up. Just saying it 'may' be worth it. To me it would be a challenge; mostly in patience! 

Also if he is getting verticle crack (is it in the front?) that usually indicates the heels are too high...

K


----------



## Angelina

Fabulous pictures Ranger and I am glad you are healing up! I'm not posting here much, too busy and frankly some of the postings are getting me too depressed. I did some 'flag' work with Mystery this weekend with my good friend Jane, it is lunge work but with a flag (short pole with plastic bag on end) and you can really refine the horse's position using it. For example if he starts to drop that inside shoulder you can point the flag at it and he picks it up. We were motivated by this natural horsemanship dressage clinic we went too...the woman really worked on the horse's mental being as well as physical.

For example on horse was very resentful of his owner. Tight lipped, sour puss face, and she worked on him by NOT pushing him but doing some warm up and then massage of his face, ears and poll. He started yawning and stretching his head muscles...you could see and feel his tension release. Then he just wanted to keep following her and was opened up mentally to continue the lunging exercises she was giving him. 

So after the clinic I wanted to try the flag method with Mystery..it was a beautiful day in the mid 60s and he was nice and warm....no lameness, no stiffness, no hint of arthritis. So I think if I try to ride him it needs to be in the afternoons! I'm having no luck finding a horse to half lease so will go back to lessons and maybe try and ride my guy a little bit...

K


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Angelina said:


> Up to you of course but you may want to try pushing him safely from the ground for a while yet; get him over those poles and work on alot of transitions; be sure to stop when he is doing well and keep the lessons short. Then try again from his back but you STOP before he gets irritated. One loop, one transition, stop. You have plenty of time; no rush, and you are able to tell when he starts getting too wound up. Just saying it 'may' be worth it. To me it would be a challenge; mostly in patience!
> 
> 
> K


Good points. A little more info: he did this consistently while being in full training for nearly a year and fully conditioned. He wanted to do it in the show ring too and required some very tricky riding to keep him just under that threshold and yet still going. I wouldn't show him in the hunter ring...he's not competitive; not what the judge is looking for. He is bred to be a dressage horse.

I agree with the little-by-little plan. I'm going to school him today on the lunge. Maybe lead him over some horse-swallowing, fire-breathing ground poles....oh the terror for him in that! It was a ground pole that set him off when I broke my arm. Good mental 'me vs. him' exercise. He is a sweet boy on the ground, just keep your freakin legs off his sides!


----------



## Ranger

Angelina - that's great that Mystery wasn't arthritic when you went out! Gotta love the sunshine and the heat, eh? Virgil is always a bit 'up' when it's chilly out, so I try to blanket him the day before I plan to ride. Being warmer seems to keep his mind together and his hooves on the ground where they belong! 

Penny's Mom - how was Daz today on the longe?

I didn't get out to see Virgil today.  Too busy on my stupid paper. I was hoping I'd get it done at a decent time, like 2ish but that didn't happen. Just putting the finishing touches on it now.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Daz was great! He's up to a full 20 minutes of work now. And to hear him tell it: it's HARD work. All that huffing and puffing. 

I'm going to clip everybody's bridle path tonight. No horsin' around today. We're taking Penny to the state park to go for a little hike. It's beautiful, sunny and right around 40. February in Michigan is not usually this 'user friendly'.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

This was sent to me by a FB friend. I think they each have their own music, playing at the same time. Love it!


----------



## Neeko13

Just checking in on the horsey thread...Virgil is a sweetie....1 hr. of rubbing, wow....didnt realize they took so much of your time, but I wouldnt mind a 1 hr. rub....he looks great, and Im quite certain he feels good....hope he stays warm this winter...:crossfing


----------



## Ranger

Thanks Nash666! It got a little colder yesterday and last night than it has been (-17 C) so I put a blanket on Virgil. He was nice and toasty when I went out to get him this morning! 

AND he's lost some weight which is great. I know, I know. First too skinny and now too fat! First I want him to gain weight and now I want him to lose it! But he's slimmed down just a little and is already building up some nice neck muscle. 

I had a great time at the barn. Virgil was a little 'up' with the wind roaring around and then he was in the barn by himself *gasp*:doh: but he was still really calm once he went into the ring. Trotted just a little bit and he seemed a little more off than he normally is.  Could be the cold, too. 

Afterwards he stood while i fussed. Rubbed him down (but not as long this time!), liniment on his legs, pulled his mane a little shorter, hooves oiled. All fancy-pantsed-up. 

I am going to pick him some B-L pellets and see if that helps, too. Just give them to him on the days I ride and hope it helps with his soreness. Worth a shot! 

I'm trying to not feel too guilty about riding him when he's off. It's hard. But we just walk around - only about 30 seconds of trotting - and he is soooo much happier with it. Nickering to me constantly. Letting me hug his head. So...I need to keep remembering that.


----------



## coppers-mom

It sure sounds like Virgil is enjoying the interaction. Nickering and hugging. Sweet.

It is much colder here today than usual and my back and neck are hurting. BUT, it feels better when I do some fairly gentle exercise. Maybe the same for Virgil?


----------



## Ranger

I hope so! I'm trying to balance 'working' with his lameness issues. Getting ridden makes him so much happier. Keeps his weight down. Helps us bond. But is decreasing his lifespan? Well, probably. That's a hard pill to swallow. But, he's perked up a lot since moving to this new place and he's is *loving* getting ridden. He's antsy until his saddle is on, then he's all business. And it's not like he's not walking out in his paddock, too. We just won't be doing cantering or jumping or anything that might 'twist' his bad fetlock.

And I'm going to pick up some BL pellets tomorrow. Hopefully that helps keep him a little more comfortable. Then he's getting a bran mash tomorrow!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Jennifer was at my house helping me sort out all of my sewing stuff...pitching, donating, saving; it was like an episode of hoarders. Then the phone call from her husband: gasping for air "The horses got out and are running down the road, I need help". She took off, Penny's Dad and I not far behind.

By the time we got there, they were under control and she was putting halters on them...yep, running down the road without halters on. We know where they got out but not why. He was cleaning up water mess in the basement from the washing machine overflow when the dog started barking, car horn honking. A lady said "You're horses are out and running down that way". He was shocked, put on a coat and started running after them. (It's very hand that all the kids are marathon runners) About 1/2 mile down, he sees them about another 1/4 mile down. He hollers for them and by gosh, they stopped, turned around and starting running towards him. They usually come when they're called but this surprised me!

They followed him almost all the way home...kind of a pied pipper sort of thing. Then they veered off into a farm lane. That's when he ran the rest of the way to call us and his neighbor. Penny's Dad blocked the lane with the jeep while I ran to the back of the farm when Jennifer, her husband, and 2 neighbors had them. She had stopped at the barn to gather halters and leads. They were all quiet and not a bit jazzed up so haltering was easy and they got led home like they do this everyday. Egads, I hope not!!

Her property is completely fenced with farm fencing. The pastures are inside the perimeter fence with electric wire. Of course we never turn the charger on because they never bother the fence.:doh: And because it was Saturday and the car goes in and out a lot, they didn't close the gate across the driveway. (Bet they close it today when they go to church).

We're going up upgrade the front pasture fence with farm fencing and we're thinking about an automatic gate across the driveway...solar I guess. 

I was fine until I saw that Harry was safe; then I bawled my fool head off. He's irreplaceable! I'm going to make SIL a cherry pie today...his favorite. His quick thinking and fast action prevented a disaster. He actually had everything under control at that other farm by the time Jennifer got there with the halters.

I hope I never have to be scared like that again!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Ranger, I think moderate exercise is the best thing for him as long as his fetlock holds up. It may shorten his life a little; we have no way of knowing. But I think his quality of life has improved A LOT and he's happy. 

He reminds me of Jennifer's hunter, Hershey. All antsy getting groomed and tacked up...like you couldn't pay me to get on THAT...then stands solid as a rock for mounting and only moves off when asked. A perfect gentleman.

Glad you're getting in some seat time...it's good for both of you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I hate to be a whiner...that's only one letter away from being a weiner. But with Jennifer layed up indefinitely, all the barn chores will be on my shoulders. I love my barn work, it's just this crummy back pain. And I'll have help from Penny's Dad and son in law. It's just that I really REALLY looked forward to my weekends when she did the cleaning. So I hate to think I'm feeling sorry for myself...she's the injured party here. But, I know it's going to be hard to get thru this.

I think I'll sign up for a massage a week. That usually helps with the pain. I have scoliosis as a result of polio as a child. The curves in my spine are the cause of the pain. Since I was 13. 

Thanks for letting me whine here.


----------



## Ranger

Ooh that's so scary about the horses getting out! Thank goodness they were fine and props to the quick thinking!

Sucky about losing your weekend free time, though. Maybe if you think up a reward for when you're done chores? Sometimes that's the only way i get out of bed in the mornings when I have busy day. Like, after doing my school work I'm going to walk ranger. After walking ranger, I'm going to have a cup of coffee. That kinda thing. I think the weekly massage would be great, too!! Hopefully your daughter is back on her feet soon!

I'm going to go ride Virgil tomorrow and - exciting news! My mom wants to ride him, too! So, we're going early when it's less busy and there's just a flat lesson going so mom doesn't have to worry about getting in anyone's way. I'm going to get her to trot Virgil down the long side so I can get a good look at his trot. I know he feels off but it's hard for me to judge HOW off. Fingers crossed Virgil is a good boy for my mom tomorrow! I will do the warm-up and make sure the jigginess is all out before she gets on, though!


----------



## coppers-mom

Whine away.
My back is interferring with my life too! Argggh. Oh well, it's the price we pay for getting older or so everyone at PT/DR/etc. have taken great pleasure in telling me.

Is there anyone you can pay to help with the chores?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Yay for your mom! Tell her I with her in spirit!

No one to help with chores. This is kind of a ...how do I say it nicely...run down? area. We're afraid to have anyone come on the farm. We don't want them to see what we have or how nice the horses are. In the way past, Penny's Dad and I have had 2 house broken into and things stolen. We're very leery of trusting strangers now, no matter how nice they seem.

Actually if I couldn't do it, Penny's Dad and sil could. I just feel I'm primary care giver (even before Jennifer) because 2 of the 3 are mine. I'll have to get the massages to work out the knots and keep up with my chair insert (a massaging thingy that fits in a chair and I sit on it. Kneading knobby things travel up and down). It works pretty well. An I won't be doing any of the heavy lifting so I can protect my 'stall cleaning injury'. Gluteous medious. Chronic strain. I clean from left to right and have over strained the left side from bending to the right so much...for decades. Kind of a tendonitis of the butt!


----------



## Ranger

Virgil was soooo good today!! He was a little up at first but settled quickly. More importantly, we're figuring out how to settle down at a walk and not need trot work to get it. I walked him until he was more relaxed, only about 10 minutes, then my mom got on!!

He was amazing! Stood nicely for her to mount and get her feet in the stirrups, then walked off when she asked. (Me, I have to swing a leg over as he's walking off - different rules for different riders, I guess!) She was a little tense but he took great care of her, just like he used to when he was in full work. He goes around with such a soft eye when she's riding him.

They didn't do much, just bending and trying to stop him from gawking at himself in the mirrors on a 20 m circle. I walked alongside Virgil's head until mom was comfortable then stood in the middle of the circle. Virgil decided it was cookie time and walked over to me while mom tried to keep him on the circle! Oops. She finally wrangled him back out onto the circle! Funny boy. 

He's looking good, too. He's building up muscle in his neck and haunches already, just with walk work. He's stepping out sound at the walk, too. Didn't trot him today but maybe next time!! What a great way to start the long weekend!! I love my boy! and am so proud of him for taking such good care of my mom!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Great report...glad you and mom had a good day. The Virg Man is such a gentleman!! Extra carrots for being such a good boy!


----------



## Angelina

UH oh, horse thread was buried! Come on you riders, I have to live horsey thru you now! Actually, not that bad but Mystery has shed all his frogs and is grade one lame! The pastures are not even that wet! Oh well, hoping that is all it is. We definately need some more moisture out here! I'm working a little with my friend's arab who is a panicked nutcase (just groundwork) so at least I'm around horses a little bit! And of course I get lots of head rubs from (and to) Mystery.

I'm glad everyone is doing well.... PM tell those horses to stay home! How scary! Quick pic from Sunday, Mystery is off to the left.... K


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Yesterday was absolutely perfect weather for a ride. And Harry was a peach. I put a flake of hay in the barn yard, thinking I'll shed him outside in the breeze and let the birdies have the hair. 

He was so good, I went into the barn (only a few feet and I could see him and he could see me) to get the brushes and finish his grooming. Then I thought: what the heck? let's push the envelope and see what happens.

I brought out his saddle pads, then his saddle. I thought he'd leave when he saw that. But, nope, he let me tack him up and then go to the riding ring. 

We rode for only 20 minutes...he was puffing enough! BUT, we had a perfect lope transition and a perfect lope. It felt great.  Amazing how good he can be when I get my 'stuff' together FIRST and then cue.

I usually give him a long rein between work episodes. I can see, now, how I should keep him collected and working rather than constantly letting him go and then asking him to gather himself back up. Next time I'm going to concentrate on keeping my focus for longer periods. When I want to give him a break or me take a break, I'll take him to the back part of the school and let him relax. But when we're in the work area, I will keep him working. It's more of a problem of me and my instinctive trail rider mentality. 

We had a great time...soft, flexible and responsive. But not much in the pulmonary/cardio conditioning on his part.


----------



## Megora

So... I guess this is aimed at Elizabeth if she's around. I'm not sure if anyone else here is dealing with the weird weather... uhm. 

But my guy was shedding, but was not anywhere in shape for suddenly 85 degrees. 

My barn lady called me to let me know that she's been hosing the horses down and she moved him to a new stall where there is better airflow since I don't want him body clipped. Or I don't know if I want him body clipped. I've never body clipped him because he's never needed it. 

I wasn't out there since Saturday, but since we had 82 yesterday and may bump up to 85 today, it's just all very bad. I'll have to see when I go out there tonight. I forgot to ask her, but I assume they are putting the stall fans up today - like 3 months early. If he's as wet and uncomfortable as she said... I might just do it and make sure he has a sheet for the rest of the week. 

It's supposed to be 40-50's over the weekend?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

This is really weird...I happen to stop by for the first time in a week and there you are!

We body clipped ours on Sunday. Was surprised at how nonchalant Harry was about it. Didn't try to do Daz. The clipper are huge; have to hold them with both hands and so rackety that we could hear each other talk.

I used to body clip Rocket. Cushing's horses don't shed readily.

I love body clipping. Most horses do too, unless the noise bothers them. They are out from 8-1:00. Vet said they are too fat. So they are in out of the sun. That helps.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Our 10-day forecast

10 Day Weather Forecast for Brooklyn - weather.com


----------



## Ranger

This thread dropped way down! I hope everyone's outside enjoying their horses with all the nice weather!

Virgil for the first time ever is shedding before May! He's looking good but riding him as been put on hold for awhile since I'm frantically busy with school.  He's also been rubbing his tail to SHREDS. The hair on his dock is gone, he's bleeding on the sides of his dock, and his haunches have a ton of welts on them from rubbing so hard.

I'm suspecting either dirty sheath, dirty tail, or pinworms. I was trying to do a little sheath cleaning but he didn't like too much (as per usual) so I'm not sure how much that helped. The vet is coming out in April for some 'spring cleaning', i.e. teeth and sheaths. I'm also waiting for a warm enough day that I can get his tail washed and see if that helps. I've got some medicated shampoo. Failing that, he's going to get power packed which we normally don't need to do until May...but maybe with the nice weather the pinworms are out a little early?

In the meantime, I'm spraying his dock with antiseptic spray and conditioner underneath. His coat seems so dry all over! I'm trying to find a good coat supplement up here but the one i want - Grand Coat - doesn't seem to be carried at any stores in the area. 

Also, I accidentally sprayed the antiseptic onto his dock and onto a fresh, open wound. I was standing RIGHT behind him like a moron, too. Luckily, my amazing boy didn't kick! Poor guy just hunched his back and tucked his tail. How awful did I feel? My friend saw and commented that on 99/100 horses, I'd have been sent flying...rightfully so. Virge got a big molasses cookie for that, let me tell ya!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Hi guys!  I'm new here--but am happy to see golden and horse lovers on the same board.  

I am currently horseless after giving my mare away last August. I had sold my farm and moved to the city and boarded her for a couple of years. Then my husband and I started a family and I honestly didn't have the time to commit to her that she deserved. So I found a wonderful retirement home for her and get regular updates and can visit anytime I want. Worked out perfectly for what wev needed, but I miss her every day of my life. 

She is my 3rd and my first two were buried at my farm--and I had truly hoped that she would be with me until her last days, but life changed. And I couldn't have asked for a better new mom for her. 

I also was heavily involved with horse rescue before moving--and becoming so busy. But still do a little from time to time and maybe one day, I'll be able to be as active as I once was. 

Here is "Jess"--she will be 23 in May. Best trail riding horse there ever was. We did a couple of big search and rescue rides in my hometown for a missing girl once--and many organized rides and the biggest was the American Heart Association Ride in Myrtle Beach a few years ago. I'll stop talking now because I could go on all night! lol.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Wagners Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I'm new here--but am happy to see golden and horse lovers on the same board.
> 
> I am currently horseless after giving my mare away last August. I had sold my farm and moved to the city and boarded her for a couple of years. Then my husband and I started a family and I honestly didn't have the time to commit to her that she deserved. So I found a wonderful retirement home for her and get regular updates and can visit anytime I want. Worked out perfectly for what wev needed, but I miss her every day of my life.
> 
> She is my 3rd and my first two were buried at my farm--and I had truly hoped that she would be with me until her last days, but life changed. And I couldn't have asked for a better new mom for her.
> 
> I also was heavily involved with horse rescue before moving--and becoming so busy. But still do a little from time to time and maybe one day, I'll be able to be as active as I once was.
> 
> Here is "Jess"--she will be 23 in May. Best trail riding horse there ever was. We did a couple of big search and rescue rides in my hometown for a missing girl once--and many organized rides and the biggest was the American Heart Association Ride in Myrtle Beach a few years ago. I'll stop talking now because I could go on all night! lol.


I hope you guys don't mind if I live vicariously through you all. Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Ranger

She's gorgeous, Wagner's Mom! That's so great you found such a lovely retirement home for her! She's a lucky mare. I'm a sucker for those chestnuts...!


----------



## Angelina

Just a quick hello from Mystery and I. He is still doing great; officially 25 years old and retired. Right now the grass is growing high so his pasture is smaller but he does not care. I am missing riding of course, seeing pictures of my friends on facebook doing the camping and riding the beach stuff but it is all good. Just another chapter in my life...

Hope all is well with all of you and your gorgeous equine friends!
Kimberly & Mystery The Morab


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We've been riding a lot and schooling along with trail riding on the bridle paths around the farm. I've been rewarding every schooling session with a relaxed walk about.

The bird's nest caused me to miss the first show which worked out well. Temp on Saturday was 43 with steady rain and wind.

Next show is in about 3 weeks. I will be in NY for a week of that so I'm trying to get a lot of conditioning done before that. 

I ordered a new show saddle a couple of weeks ago and am excited about that. Should be in any day now.

I'm checking into the possibility of sending Daz to a friend's training barn for use as a school horse. He would be fantastic as a lunge lesson mount. I haven't decided for sure that I can part with him but it would be better for him to have steady work.

This is my favorite picture of Harry.


----------



## Ranger

Great pics! Glad to hear everyone's enjoying the spring with their equine friends!

I haven't been around here much lately but today was "Spring cleaning" at the barn. Geldings got their teeth floated, sheaths cleaned and annual shots. Virgil has been rubbing his tail since February so I'm hoping the sheath cleaning (he was pretty dirty!) will help. He didn't need his teeth done, which is great, since they were done last year. And while he sedated, I pulled his mane! I can usually only shorten it but not thin it...I attacked it for an hour between sheath cleaning and shots. His mane is so nice and thin and tidy right now! Just need to even it out. 

He's also shedding out. Neck and shoulders are done but still a goat beard, draft horse feathers on his legs, and yak-like coat on the rest of him. But he's happy and healthy and enjoyed lots of carrots and cookies today since he was being so good for the vet!

Hope everyone's horses remain healthy and happy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I ended up in tears yesterday during my ride. Here I thought I'd been doing okay and having a good time these past few weeks. Jennifer came out to give me a lesson and it didn't take but 10 minutes for me to realize what a loser I am. I have no idea what I'm doing, can't feel a thing (more contact, less contact) I was so over-whelmed all I could do was cry. 

I looked over to glance at his head position and I hear "Look with your eyes not your whole head". Ugh. I finally got the jog right and then realized I had concentrated so hard on the horse that I forgot the riding part...was slumped in the saddle, elbows were out, feet were moving. That when I really burst into tears and quit.

She fires so much at me that it's like I'm not doing ANYTHING right. We talked, didn't fight or anything like that, but I really don't want to ride when she's around. She's very good at riding...should be...I spent my life trailering her to lessons and teaching her. My style of teaching (and maybe my style of learning) is to pick a couple of goals and work on those for just a few minutes and then give her time to ride it out. 

And it started in his stall. He was moving around in the cross ties when I went to cinch him on the first hole. She slapped him and he stood still. Then she said "Why don't you make him behave?" Then later when my rein slipped in my hand she said "I don't know why you insist on wearing those gloves, I hate them because they just don't grip" and she got my other gloves that do. I don't know why I wear them, they were there, I have bigger problems than reins slipping? IDK... Then when I came around the long rail she was always putting me on the defense "WHY DID YOU DO THAT THERE". I'm like WHAT?? WHERE?? And she's "Can't you FEEL that". Ummm....no.... sorry....

But then she tries to encourage me by saying "You guys are doing great, so much improvement, you are ready for the show ring today". Really? The only thing that feels better to me is that I'm no longer afraid to ride him and I no longer feel like I'm going to fly off into space at the lope and that he's not going to go into a leaping, bucking fit back to the barn. That's it. Everything else like how's he's going, his frame, gait, my position, equitation is all my mind going a mile a minute trying to keep up with my failure.

Sorry for going on so long about this but I feel like a pile of horse doo.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I should add that I've never had lessons for anything. Self-taught on all the needlework and sewing/tailoring, classical piano (except for 3 semesters as a piano performance major), horses...basically everything.

My mom was NOT into mothering. So I developed my own way of learning which is basically on a need to know basis. I would go merrily along with any new endeavor until I had a problem. Figure out the problem and then merrily along my way again. I've never learned anything in a systematic, progressive way. I learned to knit and purl and then made a fisherman knit sweater...I tend to go from step 1 to step 12 because I already 'know' 2 thru 11. 

I don't have any illusion that I'm easy to teach. In fact during one lesson with a professional, trailer Harry to the trainer's barn, I realized the instructor was talking to me but that I had tuned her out...I was trying to figure it out for myself. She might as well have been Charlie Brown's mother...wahn, wahn, wahn, from somewhere off stage. When I stopped and told her "I'm sorry, I wasn't listening" she said at least I was honest! Which was funny because the little kids won't admit that. Maybe I need lessons from her just to learn how to take lessons. And maybe I'm too old to learn a new style of learning. And I hate to have to share the credit for anything I accomplish. I have been told that I am "fiercely independent" (took THAT as a compliment), stubborn, pig headed and willful. I didn't think those were compliments.

I'm a mess. :uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom

OH no.
I'm sorry you are so down. It sounds like you are just getting too much thrown at you at one time and can't concentrate on that many things.

It is posible your learning style and your daughter's teaching style don't mesh well. I hope you figure out a way for you both to be happy after the lessons. That's what is all about anyway IMO.

AND "_The only thing that feels better to me is that I'm no longer afraid to ride him and I no longer feel like I'm going to fly off into space at the lope and that he's not going to go into a leaping, bucking fit back to the barn"_

Honey - that is a HUGE accomplishment. Kudos to you for getting there with Harry and kudos to sweet Harry for making you feel this way.

Take a deep breath and concentrate on how wonderful it feels when you and he are in sync and just enjoying each others company. The rest will come with time, but that feeling of oneness can't be forced or learned and it is a treasure.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thank you, Teresa. I used to be so afraid that I was afraid before I even left the house to go the barn. I'd make all kinds of excuses about why I couldn't ride today. All I wanted was to get to where I was comfortable with him the way I had been with Rocket...never think about it...just saddle up and get on. I'm there now and it IS wonderful.

I think that is what made yesterday so awful. I HAD BEEN having a good time with him. Ya, we weren't perfect but I loved that I was riding and the birds were singing. Dan was reading while he kept me company, Penny laying at his feet. And when I was all done, he'd say "You guys looked good to me". I know he's not technically aware, but he knows a good ride from a bad one.

Yesterday was like getting smacked upside the head with HEY, you're really crappy! 

And, you're right about teaching styles. I like to suggest, to nudge. She's like a drill sargent...brusque, abrupt and kind of harsh. She doesn't mean to be, she has a sincere desire to help me reach my goals and I know that which is why I don't get mad. She isn't trying to be mean.

But, now I don't want to ride when she's around because I KNOW I'll be doing things wrong that she can see and SHE'LL know that and think I'D BETTER NOT SAY ANYTHING or mom will cry again. It's very awkward. I'm not good with awkward. PLUS she only gets to ride on weekends. I really don't want my sh*t wrecking her time with her horse. But I don't want it to look like I don't want to be around HER. Ugh....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

When I practice ride...really concentrate on how to sit, elbows, leg position, his tempo, frame, etc. all the things necessary for the show ring my mind is like a fan...constantly spinning.

When she or anyone tries to help, it's like throwing a handful of gravel into the fan. That's the closest analogy that I can think of to what it feels like trying to think and listen at the same time.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am having a hard time getting back to riding without fear now that my heart horse if gone. I really thik it is an age thing too in my case:doh: and nothing I can do about that! Things that used to not phase me now make me scared.:doh::doh::doh: So, I am very happy you and Harry are having a good time.

Rinding, birds singing, Penny at Dan's feet - that paints such a pretty picture.

I do think you need to have a heart to heart with your daughter or this is going to eat at you. Maybe she can tone it down a little if you explain how badly it affects you. Maybe you can tone down what you expect of yourself - there's no way you are crappy. HUh - uh. and Isn't your show coming up soon? Would it help if you BOTH thought of it as a practice show with no expectations and no pressure?

I hope you get back to happy with happy harry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Hang in there with your new horse. It's taken me 4 years to get here with Harry. And it is a nice picture to see Dan and Penny enjoying the day. He's there "just in case". Same as my helmet. He loves reading so it's no hardship at all to sit in a lawn chair in the sun and read while I ride. His job for an emergency is first catch Harry and put him away and then check on me and call 911 if necessary. He'll be gone for week starting 5/13. I plan to ride anyway. I'll call him when I'm bridling and then when after I'm done...that's never more than 45 minutes. He has to be gone and I have to ride the week before my show and I don't want to ride with Jennifer so this is the compromise. Plus she has a neighbor who keeps pretty close tabs on the what's going on. I've never felt alone when I'm there because i know he's watching...but not in a creepy way.

I feel like I'm crappy because it's so much work to keep it all together. If I was better, it would be easier. And it IS getting easier, I AM remembering more of what I need to do. I sit up better and easier with less pain (thanks to a lot of core exercises and strength training) and my balance is better because of better core strength and balance exercises that I do. But then Jen shows up and it's a real reality check about how far I still have to go. 

The saving grace is that at a show, there's so much going on that he doesn't have time to be squirrely...all goofy flexible and wanting to head back to the gate. It's minor but has to be dealt with and is outside of show ring equitation. So part of my riding is training (We ARE going this way), part of it is equitation practice for me and part of it is conditioning him to go at show ring gaits. And it all seems to happen at once.

My show is in about 2 weeks. I missed the first one because of the bird's nest in the trailer hitch. I've enter 2 classes the first night as throw-away classes. A chance to get the nerves out. And the classes are close enough together that I will just stay on him between classes. One of my big nerve items is missing the class. There's just no way to know exactly when to be ready. The choice is too early or too late! So I figure with the 2 classes I only have to go thru that angst once. After the first class I can hang around the make up ring, which is a pretty interesting place.

The two classes I really care about are the next day. My AOTS (amateur owned, trained and shown) and my 50 and over class. We've found that getting in the ring for a class that doesn't matter really helps to get the show nerves calmed down.

We had a kind of heart to heart on the phone last night. Discussed what she's trying to teach, what I'm trying to learn, how to bring it together. We didn't have any 'aha' moments but agreed that we're not meshing well and that it isn't because or meaness or stupidity. I never want to break our bond but as adults it may need to be modified. We discussed having her input for about 10 minutes...pick out 1 or 2 important things to work on that day and then just let me ride and work on it. Sort of a compromise between having a lesson and working it out on my own. 

I just feel really bad today because I don't want to go over there and it is awkward because we almost always ride on Sundays. Not so much today...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

coppers-mom said:


> I am having a hard time getting back to riding without fear now that my heart horse if gone. I really thik it is an age thing too in my case:doh: and nothing I can do about that! Things that used to not phase me now make me scared.:doh::doh::doh: .


I'm starting to ride outside the ring after our schooling. THAT is scarey. I can't imagine taking off into the 'wilderness' the way you do. I ride on the bridle path around the pastures. We have a path about 20 feet wide between the pasture electric fence and the perimeter fence. It's mowed and we spread the manue there.

I go a little farther each day. It's only about 1/3 mile to go all the way around. And in one corner there's a pitt bull who looks like he could get over the fence and get us. The horses are used to him because they have a pasture out there but he scares the bejeezus out of me. I don't go all the way back to that corner which means I can't go all the way around. Here's a picture from the 'way back' on the opposite side as the pitt bull's. We rode out together and both of us were a little on edge. The horses were fine...happy..which is a kind of scarey! And another one of me watching Jennifer ride in the ring.


----------



## coppers-mom

The "view between the ears". 
Ain't nothing better.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Going to be off line for a few days. Leaving tomorrow a.m. for a horse show; until late on Sunday.

I've gotten over my fear at home. I'm really hoping I can get over my fear of him 'doing something' at the horse show. I keep picturing myself just getting on and riding, walking off and being relaxed and comfortable.

My first class is on Friday. I'm plan on getting in a lot of practice rides on Wed and Thurs, even if all I do is walk to the make up ring,, go around a couple of times and then be done. 

He's working great, has a really nice lopey lope. Anticipates the lope the second way of the ring and wants to jog instead of walk so that's an issue but I'm managing it better this year with some little tricks.

So wish me luck...my main accomplishment will be to relax, have fun and not worry. Ribbons would just be frosting!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you have a wonderful time and get some ribbons too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Hugely successful horse show. My main objective for this year is to do all my own riding. To not chicken out and hand him over to my daughter because he's a little 'looky' or prancy. Just get on and ride.

AND I DID!!!

I got a ribbon in the Limit Rider class. Then nothing in my over 50 class. I scratched on a class just as I was warming up. I knew he had to pee but couldn't get him to do it before I got on. He was just a freak show in the make up ring...every time I touched him or shifted in the saddle = BIG over reaction. Took him back to stables, took off the tack, put him in his stall and of course he peed buckets but by then the class was in the ring. :doh: And by then I was seriously coming down with a lower g.i. bug and had/have lower back muscle spasm. So wasn't really at my best! lol

But overall, I'm very happy with the way it went. Another show in about 4 weeks.


----------



## coppers-mom

Wonderful! Especially since you were feeling bad and OUCH having back spasms.

You'll just get better and better with time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We found a local horseman's assocition that puts on well-run open shows...as in sensible people/horses not needing ambulances! Jennifer judged dressage at a 4-H show and they had ambulances running back and forth all weekend. NOT FOR US!!!

We're going to go to some of these shows...outside shows so weather permitting (not too hot, not rainy) and get some cheap ring experience. They have stalls for the weekend and are a series of shows, one a month, thru the summer.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

These shows. Probably have a stock horse judge for the western so Harry would never win. But if it's just for the experience, fun and meeting new people...well, who cares?

LOWER MICHIGAN HORSE ASSOCIATION


----------



## coppers-mom

These sound like a great way to get some ring experience with minimal pressure.

I'm going to be riding weekend after next. I may go to Biltmore for the year ending Hunter Pace awards gathering even though I haven't ridden in one for 2 years I'll be welcomed or a camping trip in the nearby mountains. I'm going to have to research the camping idea since it is not something I have done before.

It will be a while before I can comfortably take Mack into the "Wilderness" behind the house since I'd be alone (which I like) and some parts have no phone service.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Ranger said:


> She's gorgeous, Wagner's Mom! That's so great you found such a lovely retirement home for her! She's a lucky mare. I'm a sucker for those chestnuts...!


I forgot all about this thread! :doh: Thank you, very much, Ranger! I'm a sucker for a pretty "redhead" as well! And bay, and gray and...lol.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Well, every once in a while it happens: I got dumped today. After working on some things in the arena (outdoors) Jen and I went on a little ride on the bridle path. Daz was walking so nicely along his side of the fence; I thought what a nice day. When we got to the very back corner, Daz saw something and spooked and whirled. Then Hershey whirled; Jen stayed on..she had a nano-second of warning. Then Harry whirled and off I came. I just can't stay on those about face moves. And I had no warning. I never noticed that Daz was 'looking' at something and that Hershey was too. I'm la de da de da on a loose rein, hand no where near the saddle horn. :doh:

Jen lead the boys back to the barn and brought the car out for me. Very sore hip but nothing broken. After she brought me back to the barn, she rebridled Harry and I got back on. A little bit of W/T/C in the ring...owie owie owie. It hurts to bear weight but I can walk, lift my knee, bend over, sit down, swing it frontwards and backwards.  Just can't lift it to the side...kind of maDe a big sideways splits coming off. Pulled EVERYTHING.

Argggghhhh...hate it when this happens!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm really glad you're not hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sure hope you get the soreness out. Epsom salt soaks help a lot.

I finally got brave again and took Mack on a 3 hour trail ride with some friends yesterday. That's not as far as it sounds since these friends walk only, but it was soooooo good for both of us. This was our first real ride.
He did well , but he sure is green - at least for trails:doh:, but his mentality is a lot calmer than the arab type I was used to. He spooked about 8 times, but it was an in place spook and then looking to see what it was. Most of the time it was a bicyclist on another trail and I agree some of those guys look a little scary. Once a tree limb fell behind us and they all spooked with a bit of boogie woogie up the trail. It was another horse that needed a stop and regroup after that. Mack settled right down.

I knew I liked him, but he really impressed me yesterday. We crossed creeks, went through mud bogs (he does not approve), stepped (yep -stepped) over downed logs and even went down to the lake and the boats didn't freak him out. He actually has a fast walk and it was over an hour before he and my friend's arab finally gave a sigh and became loose. After the lunch break they stayed all calm the whole way back to the trailer.

:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

That's a great ride. He may be green but so sensible. More exposure and he'll be a rock!!

I'm using a walker and it's hard to get around but I think my stride is a bit better. I'm actually lifting my foot and heel to toe. Yesterday I was shuffling it. But it takes me about 10 minutes to go a few feet. really slow.

Good pain drugs last night. ;-)


----------



## Ranger

Penny's Mom - so sorry to hear about your fall! Thank goodness nothing's broken! Hopefully the soreness goes away soon.

coppers-mom: that is so great to hear about Mack! What a champ! Hope he got lots of cookies and carrots for being such a star!

I've been MIA for awhile, but everything is good on the horse-front. One of Virgil's buddies moved a few weeks ago and then the horse still with Virgil REALLY started bossing Virgil around. V had bite marks all over him and big scrapes down his side.  Poor guy isn't interested in playing and is too slow to get out of the way quickly enough. And this horse is all friendly-friendly then he turns on Virgil in a second. It was getting to the point where Virgil wouldn't come up to the gate (which is located in a corner) because i think he was worried about getting trapped and not having an escape route. 

At any rate, I talked to the BO about it and when the horses moved into their summer paddocks, she split them up. Virgil is now by himself (a situation he is not happy with) but a horse is moving in there soon. Hopefully it's one that will get along with him! I'll have to take pics next time - i completely forgot my camera in the truck yesterday and was too lazy to go back for it!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Being comfortable in the pasture is SO important. I hope he gets a buddy that is a true buddy.

I know when Harry came home it was just him and Daz and they were very comfortable together. Then daughter's really nasty gelding came home for the winter and was just a really mean bully (with people too). Harry was very upset by it. 

Her gelding was so nasty that eventually she called a transport company and shipped him back to his breeder. He is still there; not offered for sale because he is so nasty.


----------



## Ranger

Yeah, he was happy with the first horse but then BO moved another horse in with them shortly afterwards and he was the problem. Virgil and the other guy were about the same age and this guy is young and obnoxious! Virgil has never been a bully and usually gets along really well with the horses in his paddock, even if they're not real 'buddies'. He had one horse in with him 4 years ago that he loved! They laid down together, ate right next to each other and walked to the waterer to get drinks together. I wish I could have bought that horse just so he could have hung out with Virgil for the rest of their lives (other horse was retired, too).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We are so blessed with the 3 we have now. They eat together, drink together and even get treats at the gate together. No pushing or shoving. This is the best herd we've ever had. 

There is still a pecking order...Hershey is on top, then Harry and Daz is low man. But it's only evident when the hay is put out. Hershey has to check out every hay pile. The horse on it will just move away. No fighting or ears back. Just moving from pile to pile.


----------



## Ranger

Virgil has a new friend! A very nice mare named Belle. Me and the bf went out to visit and new friends were made all around 

Virgil and Belle (she's very friendly!)









Very eager to get carrots and apples!









Virgil wasn't sure about the new bf at first (even though this is the 5th time they've met)









But he eventually decided to take a carrot from him!









Belle had no reservations, whatsoever!









Virgil is a little protective of his new paddock mate









They all went galloping off while Belle stayed close in the hopes of more cookies!









and the best part is that Virgil gets to graze on grass all day! He goes into the dirt paddock with hay at night but it's the first time since I've had him that he's been on grass. He's pretty happy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

She's beautiful. And I can hear the happy in your voice. Nuthin' like a new girlfriend!!!

Love the last picture!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Just thought I'd share these photos... Tucker tries to scare them off :doh: I've been trying to work with him to not growl and bark at them (He doesn't dare go past the fence even though he knows he can crawl under)





































I've been trying to coax the horses out into the field but they're skittish still and won't really leave the one corner. They won't even let me pet them! 

The guy who comes to take care of them has to chase them every night to get them in our barn :lol:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

That guy needs better coookies!!!

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm hoping to ride again towards the end of the week...we have 3 days of 90F weather coming


----------



## coppers-mom

How's everybody doing????

I did manage to get about 3 trail rides in on Mack (including water crossings) and he is/was coming along well and then my back flared up again. I've done nothing for 3 weeks.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I've been riding for a couple of weeks now. Completely healed.

But in riding right, I have come completely unravelled. Going Monday to take a lesson and see if I can get back on track.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Not much going on in this thread but I worked on a problem and am saw ONE good result so far.

I've been really worried about my transition from jog to lope. Working with my daughter has just made it worse. She explains well but then doesn't have positive reinforcement...negative. Like "why did you do that, I told you what to do?" kind of mad like. So I took a lesson from a professional.

All the difference in the world!  I rode a really clunky bumpy school horse but felt so competent and proud of myself. Lots of education from the instructor along with positive comments. We click!!  She laid out my practice for me...homework. This morning I followed her advice and was so relaxed that I didn't have to figure out what to do. And near the end of my ride, we had the most perfect transition from jog to lope. 

Unfortunately, it seems that his hocks are still bothering him so vet is scheduled for Friday for another round of injections. 

But, where there's one perfect transition, there's more! And I only need 2 per class. lol


----------



## coppers-mom

That's great! I'm so glad you found an instructor you clicked with.

I hope the injections go well too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thanks, Teresa. He's a real bugger to get the tranq in the juglar but after that he was really cooperative...with his nose on the ground. lol

Then 3 days rest. We're leaving for Lake Michigan on Sunday. I decided this was a good time to get him injected and lay up.


----------



## Ranger

Bump!!

How'a everyone's horses doing?? 

Virge is good. He's still with the same paddock buddy and they're still getting along. His paddock mate destroyed one of his fly sheets this summer and Virge has a few bite marks, but they're all superficial. They seem to occasionally butt heads over who's in charge! Yesterday, Virgil charged at her and she swung around threatening to kick him. A bit of a problem since i was in the paddock taking Virgil's blanket off. They both got a CTJ meeting. I left them with their heads down and grazing together...so message received.

Only bad thing is the weather is fluctuating wildly up here which always makes me worry for colic. Saturday it dropped to -17 C during the day and down to -25 C (-31 with windchill) at night. I drove out to double blanket but had to go out again the next day when it warmed up to +3! More than 20 degree fluctuation in under 12 hours. 

Right now it's warm enough during the day that a blanket isn't needed (slightly above zero) but dropping into the double digits at night. So frustrating! 

Overall though, Virgil is happy and healthy! The farrier that's worked on him for the past 11 years just moved so we've got another one coming in...hopefully she's as good as the last one, but I'm doubtful.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Megora

Tentatively good?  

My guy is restricted to being brought in at night again - partly because of the temps dropping, but also because according to my barn lady he's a stud brain and runs around chasing horses all day. He was getting too thin. 

She's now worming him a bit more frequently because of his age (I can't believe he's going to be 27! - which means I've known him for 20 years?!), and she added a couple supplements and bumped him all the way over to senior feed. He feels great. 

We very nearly had a catastrophe (me blowing a gasket) the other day because she called me in the morning to let me know they couldn't find his blanket and she thought that it had been thrown away. <- Brand new blanket.  I told her it was brand new and couldn't have gotten that torn up yet so it has to be out there on another horse. I think there are still blankets for sale, but the sizes are probably slim pickings by now. 

I am planning to sneak out there tomorrow to hunt for his blanket (it's probably on one of the other horses), but at least she found a spare for my guy so he's warm. We were spoiled by a warm weekend, so of course the seasonably cold temps feel REALLY COLD.


----------



## Ranger

Wow, 27!! I hope Virgil gets there! Ten more years...

What supplements is he now on? For weight? I moved Virgil onto the barn's feeding program after two bags of feed went rancid on me within the span of 2 weeks. His coat has darkened dramatically (which is sometimes does in the winter but not always) and he put on a few needed pounds before winter.
He's on:
- beet pulp
- ration balancer
- Source (which I love for older horses!)
- corta-flx (makes a huge difference in his comfort)
- flax
- magnesium oxide

Just started him on the magnesium a week ago. Apparently he's showing signs of 'magnesium deficiency', so we'll see if this will help settle him down. I'll be kicking myself if I see a noticeable difference...why I didn't I know this 12 years ago!

As for the missing blanket, I'd be furious. The blanket laundry woman lost the first cooler I ever won with Virgil. Since then, I've sharpied his name and my last name and phone number on the outside of every blanket in black sharpie (and silver on the black blankets). It looks ugly but oh well. Its amazing how blankets can 'disappear'! Hope you get yours back! That's great the BM put a spare on your guy to keep him warm in the meantime.


----------



## Megora

I used to give corta-flex to my guy - and would definitely use it again, except my barn lady just charges me ten bucks a month to keep him on what she uses for her horses (Vita Flex MSM). I couldn't pass up a good deal and it seems to work for him. He only needs the chiropractor every 3 months or so? And he's strong and sound.

Early summer I had a freak out when I saw how thin he looked again and we had a vet come out and do a full blood check. My barn lady and I were literally crying over the phone while we discussed end of life decisions that I might need to make. I broached the subject because I felt he was not thriving. I saw his dad and grandmother go through the same thing before their health started failing. His grandmother was in her 40's and darn it but I'm hoping he lives that long as well. 

Blood test showed he was anemic. So my barn lady got him on Red Cell and that made a huge difference. He started eating better and had more energy out in the field. He still is too thin, but he's sound as an ox for once.  

Those are two two main supplements. There are a couple other things... like the vet thinks he had the beginning stages of cushings. My barn lady and I don't believe it, but he's getting that supplement in his food. 

The senior feed is supposed to boost things for him and help him keep weight on. I've given Source and a couple other supplements some thought, but we will see how he does this winter. I've definitely given my barn lady full permission to keep the vet on speed dial and I want him to get extra food and extra hay in his stall to keep him healthy. Last winter he lost weight and I don't want that to happen again. Normally by this time of the year he should be getting a nice layer of fat. >- And I know that my barn lady is skimping on hay too (not with him) because of the shortage. >.<

The great thing though is he's still a sweetheart. He's MEAN to the other horses (stud brain), but like when I go there with Jacks I never worry about Zorro stepping on him or biting him. Jacks will lay down and just hang out in the stall with us while I groom, and Zorro only will do the nose snuffle at Jacks' head or back. 

ETA - Oh, the blanket has "Zorro" sharpied a few times on it. So I should find it easily. It depends on what the spare looks like. The one I got last year was longer to provide more warmth and coverage for him. Even if he looked like he was wearing a dress.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad to hear both Virgil and Zorro are doing relatively well.

Megora - a couple of my friends have cushings horses and they give them pergalyde(sp?) and it has really helped. I think it is a liquid that gets squirted into their mouths 1 or 2 times a day. I'm glad Zorro is feeling well even if a little thin. Stud brain and a bit of arab atttitude makes a potent mix.:doh::doh:

Ranger - those temps horrify me! I am such a southern wuss.:uhoh: I'm glad Virg is doing well with his pasture mate especially after the time you had last year.

Penny's Mom - I hope Harry is doing well.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

My little guy is doing well, but he gave me a flying lesson a few weeks ago.:doh: I didn't think he would or could! I met up with a group of 15 or so and we were at the tail end. Mack does NOT approve of being behind and having to walk slow - he has quite a fast walk for a little chunky guy. He got his head down and I could not get it up so third buck meant I hit the ground. I need to improve my riding and definitely his training. We'll work on it through the winter and then he will go to my trainer for at least a month next spring. He's in a shank bit for now so I have more leverage and we have been working on rating his pace, but he still balls up and I have to get in front for while.

We were supposed to go camping this weekend with the riding group, but thank goodness they cancelled. It is going to be in the 30's at night and I woulod freeze in a tent. I did mention I'm a wuss right????


----------



## Ranger

Uh oh, flying lessons are never fun! Hope you're feeling okay! Silly Mack. Virgil was the same way. He couldn't stand being last in the line but wasn't quite confident enough to lead the way, so he was always second. Usually at his nose glued to the tail of the lead horse (especially when it was a mare!) so we had to make sure the lead horse wasn't a kicker. Only time Virgil could lead the way was when we had to jump something! One time we had to go through a little ditch and Virgil's brain almost fried because he couldn't figure out how to canter down it in one stride and then back up in one stride. All the horses passed him and he was getting more and more upset...not only was he LAST but the other horses were getting out of sight. Luckily, lead horse came back and guided Virgil through it...I think he was more worried that he was going to get left again so he blasted through it and then almost bucked me off at the top!! Crazy boy!

Megora - We had a teen TB school horse at the barn I used to train at. He had always been skinny, especially in the winter, but when he got around 14 he was almost skeletal. Owner gave him beet pulp, complete feed, sweet feed (which isn't great for putting weight on but she was hoping it would give him some energy). A boarder was using red cell on her horse and it was making him crazy - rearing being led, bucking when being ridden - so she gave it to the owner. After a week of being on it, skinny TB started piling on the pounds in a way I'd never seen before! He started getting downright exuberant and kids were flying off him left, right, and center! Oops. Unfortunately, owner couldn't have her school horse bucking kids off so he went off the red cell...and promptly lost weight and energy.  I think it's a good product for horses that need that boost.

I really do like the Source. I'm debating taking Virge off it. He's doing well, but then that could be because of the Source! BO thinks I should take him off it...we'll see. 

Have you ever tried the Smartpak supplement wizard? It's pretty interesting. They don't deliver up here but I filled it out for Virgil and then make adjustments as necessary.


----------



## coppers-mom

No flying lesson today, but I was with friends who let me in front most of time and anytime I needed to.

Mack loves checking out the trail and is quite brave so leading is no problem. We lead some gaited horses and he outwalked them. Still a long way to go. He is an opinionated greenbean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger

Speaking of opinionated horses...I rode Virgil today! Our first ride since March!

I've got a friend who has ridden all her life but her horse passed away a few years ago and she had a disastrous time at a riding stable then got preggers...so she's been out of horses for a year or so and wants to get back in. I offered Virgil for a sorta-lease (she knows him and his 'quirks') and she came out today to see if it might work.

Mr. Virgil was a champ! He was so mellow on the ground while we brushed him. Tried to make friends with the horses tied up next to him but didn't succeed  I was originally just going to do some in-hand work with side reins today but he was soooo calm...I just hopped on! Helmeted, of course!

He walked around, stared at himself in the mirror, stopped and craned his neck to get cookies a few times (can you tell he's gotten spoiled in retirement?) and was just a joy. We did a little trot which got him a little excited but he was pretty sound! 

So, my friend and I are going to go out together for the next month til she gets comfortable handling him; he's usually a dream to ride (usually) but can be a bit overbearing on the ground. Then we'll go from there! I'm hoping she'll be able to ride him a few times a week when I'm busy at school. A few times this term it was close to 3 weeks between visits 

The best part? As soon we bridled him, my friend noticed how soft his eye got. He's just so happy to be 'working,' even if it is just walking around an indoor ring for 20 minutes. Hard to believe he's 18 years old next year!


----------

